# *Deer Season*............. Drivel Style.........



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, how 'bout here?  Good enough? Ok, unpack & get set up then!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 2, 2010)

I just fragged the new dribbler!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I just fragged the new dribbler!


Good thing it is in *Deer Camp* motiff and you were down wind of me!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Other than the strange aromas of BOSS this place ain't half bad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I just fragged the new dribbler!


 

Me too.....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

I closed a dribbil by fone  this deserves a


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

What's that smell??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Driveler


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Other than the strange aromas of BOSS this place ain't half bad


 talk about "permeating" a place! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too.....


 



Hankus said:


> I closed a dribbil by fone  this deserves a


welp here  ya go then! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> What's that smell??


 you boys take it out to da woodline!! 



Hankus said:


> Driveler


 and then some...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Wife won't let me drink any beer til we vote.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

Why ain't you at work Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Why ain't you at work Quack?



I was thru with my 84hr week yesterday morning at 7am!!
Back at it tomorrow!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife won't let me drink any beer til we vote.


 She wants to make sure you push the right buttons!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife won't let me drink any beer til we vote.



So drink likker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She wants to make sure you push the right buttons!!




I can still drank and vote correctly !!





Hankus said:


> So drink likker



Noooooooo, too early for that. . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can still drank and vote correctly !!
> Noooooooo, too early for that. . .



You & I know that, but MizDawn juss don't get it..........  

Too early for likker?!?!?! well dang, I'll put my flask back in my desk.............


----------



## snookdoctor (Nov 2, 2010)

Likker, but don't biter

And remember to vote republicrat


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

snookdoctor said:


> Likker, but don't biter
> 
> And remember to vote republicrat



Hhhhmmmmmm.................. nope, I won'tsayit,control,control,control.......................

 Beautiful dog there snook!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

I only biter when asked nicely


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

snookdoctor said:


> Likker, but don't biter
> 
> And remember to vote republicrat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't have but 7 beers in the fridge, NO WAY they'll last til 7pm this evening!!

Good thang I gots PLENTY of likker!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't have but 7 beers in the fridge, NO WAY they'll last til 7pm this evening!!
> 
> Good thang I gots PLENTY of likker!!


 
After I get done with these drawin's I goin wadin' in the crik...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I only biter when asked nicely


 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't have but 7 beers in the fridge, NO WAY they'll last til 7pm this evening!!Good thang I gots PLENTY of likker!!


 I was gonna tell ya don't forget to check the freezer 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> After I get done with these drawin's I goin wadin' in the crik...


 I wanna go wiff!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

apples anyone?? 

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g2/applegame.htm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I was gonna tell ya don't forget to check the freezer
> 
> 
> I wanna go wiff!!


 
C'monnnn!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> C'monnnn!!!


 you'll only have about a 6 hour jump on me...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you'll only have about a 6 hour jump on me...........


 

That might be to your advantage!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That might be to your advantage!!


 ya got a point there, shuggums!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

back from voting,stood in line 1.5 hour


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>










Jeff Raines said:


> back from voting,stood in line 1.5 hour





We were the only 2 there in the metropolis of Warthen!!

Had a 100yr old black lady pollster hitting on me, Dawn thought it was really funny.


----------



## snookdoctor (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmmmm.................. nope, I won'tsayit,control,control,control.......................
> 
> Beautiful dog there snook!



Thanks. Max was the best.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We were the only 2 there in the metropolis of Warthen!!
> 
> Had a 100yr old black lady pollster hitting on me, Dawn thought it was really funny.


More important than that, did ya pick up enough beer to make the evenin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> More important than that, did ya pick up enough beer to make the evenin



They don't sell alcohol til after 7pm on election day.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Why that's the stoopidest thing I've heard all day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Why that's the stoopidest thing I've heard all day




I agree!!



Got a friend of mine thats a county commissioner incumbent.  I wrote my name in running against him,  I'm gonna make the local newspaper!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a friend of mine thats a county commissioner incumbent.  I wrote my name in running against him,  I'm gonna make the local newspaper!!



 you da man Quack


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a friend of mine thats a county commissioner incumbent.  I wrote my name in running against him,  I'm gonna make the local newspaper!!


 only you, Mill, only you!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> only you, Mill, only you!



Iz done it afore too


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

~~Where oh where could my Heaaather be, Oh where oh where can she beee??~~


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Iz done it afore too


Did you make the paper???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Did you make the paper???



Under the criminal section!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Did you make the paper???



 no least not for that


----------



## Krickit (Nov 2, 2010)

Evening folks!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Under the criminal section!



Nope not there either least til they find out about


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Evening folks!!!!



Evenin miz Krikit


----------



## Krickit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Evenin miz Krikit



How are you doing this fine Tuesday evening?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Evening folks!!!!



Hiya gal!!


----------



## Krickit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!



How have you been?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Krickit said:


> How have you been?



Enjoying a couple days off and then back at it tomorrow. 



Whatcha wearin??


----------



## Krickit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Enjoying a couple days off and then back at it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Whatcha wearin??



Well if you REALLY wanna know.... a long sleeve GA shirt, red plaid pj pants, and some slippers.  Got my feet propped up on the coffee table, watching tv, and waiting for the man to get home so we can make dinner.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~Where oh where could my Heaaather be, Oh where oh where can she beee??~~



I's here Sista......And depending on what time I get off work on saturday, I will be *there*.... 





Krickit said:


> How are you doing this fine Tuesday evening?



Hey Krickit!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 2, 2010)

Dang!  I need to change my avatar.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Dang!  I need to change my avatar.....



Have you changed it yet?!?!?  I cant tell????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 2, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Evening folks!!!!



Well hello there hawtness!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)

I smell trouble. Must be womenz in here...


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2010)

what'd yall cook me for dinner


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Well if you REALLY wanna know.... a long sleeve GA shirt, red plaid pj pants, and some slippers.  Got my feet propped up on the coffee table, watching tv, and waiting for the man to get home so we can make dinner.




Er uhm, that ain't exactly what I was hoping for . . .





slip said:


> what'd yall cook me for dinner






How 'bout a 2" bacon wrapped filet mignon, twice baked potato, Texas garlic toast, fresh garden salad, and grilled cone on da cob??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Beer good


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How 'bout a 2" bacon wrapped filet mignon, twice baked potato, Texas garlic toast, fresh garden salad, and grilled cone on da cob??



yeah, i guess that'll do.


----------



## Krickit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, that ain't exactly what I was hoping for . . .
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout a 2" bacon wrapped filet mignon, twice baked potato, Texas garlic toast, fresh garden salad, and grilled cone on da cob??



Yeah sorry... 
We had venision cube steak with mash taters, cream corn, and salad.  It was VERY good!!  
And your dinner sounds awesome!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, that ain't exactly what I was hoping for . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Krickit said:


> Yeah sorry...
> We had venision cube steak with mash taters, cream corn, and salad.  It was VERY good!!
> And your dinner sounds awesome!



Yum Yum...sure smells good in here!!!   Oh...HI Kricket!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2010)

ground venison enchiladas here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Howdy Babes and Bro's!
Fried pork chops, some sorta noodles and cheese, and some french style green beans for supper.
Got the new tires on the trailer, got the cover on the boat, bought a new tail light, and removed the seats outta the boat to take to Moultrie in the morning. 
The rain just started here.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

Turkey legs slow smoked over a bed of oak coals, fresh picked lima beans and dragon tongue beans... gee, our menu seems pretty lame now.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Beer and sweet tater


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

Evenin' eatinallkindsofgoodieslunatic drivelers!!!

I'm smokin' some air tonight


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Jeffro... or should we call you BubbaGump?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 2, 2010)

Evening my fine and fair weathered friends...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

Yo


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 2, 2010)

The Deer season Driveler...  

Looks like most of my season will be spent not in the hundreds of acres on our lease but in a 3 acre building known to most folks as the work place.  Now is that time that I am kicking myself in the back side for taking all that time off to go riding here and there when I should have been saving some of that time off.  3 days just ain't enuff to get it done this time of year..

There, I said it, not proud of it, biut I says it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> The Deer season Driveler...
> 
> Looks like most of my season will be spent not in the hundreds of acres on our lease but in a 3 acre building known to most folks as the work place.  Now is that time that I am kicking myself in the back side for taking all that time off to go riding here and there when I should have been saving some of that time off.  3 days just ain't enuff to get it done this time of year..
> 
> There, I said it, not proud of it, biut I says it.


That sux, Kim. 
Speaking of bad things, I'm at it again. Got any idea's?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580547


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Jeffro... or should we call you BubbaGump?



 That'll work!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Nov 2, 2010)

Howdy y'all!! Sorry I've been MIA for a while. It's gettin' to be our busy season here at Reeds, and I've had a lot going on (good stuff :biggrin2) in my personal life as well. How is my Woody's family?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Slow to respond


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy y'all!! Sorry I've been MIA for a while. It's gettin' to be our busy season here at Reeds, and I've had a lot going on (good stuff :biggrin2) in my personal life as well. How is my Woody's family?



Hello G'Belle....everyone just disappeared. Watching the election results perhaps?? Glad to hear you've been busy....with good stuff at that


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Slow to respond


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

Hank....you awake


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Wondered if I was gonna beat ya to the post on that un


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wondered if I was gonna beat ya to the post on that un


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hank....you awake



I've got in a bad habit of just clickin the home buttom on my phone when I'm through postin. When I'm at work or school or somethin like that the reception kicks me off but at home I use the wifi so I look like I'm here when I ain't lots of times


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

I gotcha....I forget to log off many times myself and just walk away or even leave


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a friend of mine thats a county commissioner incumbent.  I wrote my name in running against him,  I'm gonna make the local newspaper!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



What amazes me is how he thought this out. Didn't know he was capable of those kinds of complex thoughts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

Nobody postin' tonight....guess I'll go check my air


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Use the valve on the left side of your head. I think you're low on new ideas


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What amazes me is how he thought this out. Didn't know he was capable of those kinds of complex thoughts.


Even better than writing in Mickey Mouse!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Even better than writing in Mickey Mouse!!!



Only way he coulda done it different is if he wrote Bud Light or Beer Buggy. Ya know somethin like that but his name  now they be sure he done it.


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Only way he coulda done it different is if he wrote Bud Light or Beer Buggy. Ya know somethin like that but his name  now they be sure he done it.


I already Know budlight!!........Known him since grade school!!

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=10700


runswithbeer would have been a good one as well!!......don't know him though??

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=59376



deerehauler said:


>


Where you going??


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I already Know budlight!!........Known him since grade school!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=10700
> 
> ...



Just running thru to see if anything is a happening!


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That sux, Kim.
> Speaking of bad things, I'm at it again. Got any idea's?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580547



OK. I guess I gotta set up a trail cam around the boat trailer to get pics this time. I'm sure this will be another "shocking" experience for Bubba.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 2, 2010)

Evening Mrs. Bubbette, hope everything is well in your neck of the woods darlin.


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evening Mrs. B, hope everything is well in your neck of the woods darlin.



Everything's good. Mini Me and I have been paintin' the inside of the house. Almost got the foyer done - then on to the living room and other parts.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Everything's good. Mini Me and I have been paintin' the inside of the house. Almost got the foyer done - then on to the living room and other parts.



Have ya gotten any on Robert yet


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Have ya gotten any on Robert yet



Nah, he hasn't helped any on this project. He's been too busy workin' on his boat and tryin' to find a pop up camper.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nah, he hasn't helped any on this project. He's been too busy workin' on his boat and tryin' to find a pop up camper.



Wait for him to come in for a cold drink ... walk up to him quietly and roll his back, with the roller!


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Wait for him to come in for a cold drink ... walk up to him quietly and roll his back, with the roller!



Great idea! I just may try that. Of course, the only problem is that I'll have to try to wash the paint out of his shirt.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Great idea! I just may try that. Of course, the only problem is that I'll have to try to wash the paint out of his shirt.



I'm socked! Don't ya know our favorite thing to say to them??? "It's your fault you do it"


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm socked! Don't ya know our favorite thing to say to them??? "It's your fault you do it"



We don't ask him to do laundry. While I was in FL a lot, he did some laundry. But I don't ask him to do laundry and he doesn't ask me to do the kitchen. I think that's a fair trade.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2010)

That's for both of you wimmenses!

Trying to count change to see if i can afford a Humminbird 1197c wide side imaging for christmas. Not looking good. Need about 60 more pounds of quarters.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> We don't ask him to do laundry. While I was in FL a lot, he did some laundry. But I don't ask him to do laundry and he doesn't ask me to do the kitchen. I think that's a fair trade.



You can always persude him ....  this handy tool always seems to work on mine Oh ooh I think we woke him up!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That's for both of you wimmenses!
> 
> Trying to count change to see if i can afford a Humminbird 1197c wide side imaging for christmas. Not looking good. Need about 60 more pounds of quarters.....



That wasn't me Robert, it was my evil twin Lara, I swear!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That wasn't me Robert, it was my evil twin Lara, I swear!



Nautical Son needs to get his wittle spider monkey under control..... 
I have no idea what Yara/Lara is holding, but i recognize the look she's got.


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 3, 2010)

It's time for me to go to bed. The guy from the flooring place is comin' in the mornin' to measure the house for hard wood floors.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nah, he hasn't helped any on this project. He's been too busy workin' on his boat and tryin' to find a pop up camper.





YaraG. said:


> Wait for him to come in for a cold drink ... walk up to him quietly and roll his back, with the roller!





Bubbette said:


> Great idea! I just may try that. Of course, the only problem is that I'll have to try to wash the paint out of his shirt.





YaraG. said:


> I'm socked! Don't ya know our favorite thing to say to them??? "It's your fault you do it"


 Alright that is about enough of you two ganging up on Pookie!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nautical Son needs to get his wittle spider monkey under control.....
> I have no idea what Yara/Lara is holding, but i recognize the look she's got.



That evil witch was running behind me with that axe all day. Time for me to lock her back up in the basement!!! Nite y'all ... Mrs. B  Robert


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright that is about enough of you two ganging up on *Pookie*!!



I knew there was something fishy about Robert! 

Nite y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm stayin' out of this un......RUTT, you got his back this time


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I knew there was something fishy about Robert!
> 
> Nite y'all



Nite, Yara! 

Hey Mitch! 
Hate to leave ya, but i got a trip to Moultrie in the morning before work. Ya'll have a good night!


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2010)

nite yall, up at 4 30 to sit in the woods and stare at a tree in hopes that a deer walks past it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm stayin' out of this un......RUTT, you got his back this time


Yep!!......Dey is too far away for skillet flingin!!



rhbama3 said:


> Nite, Yara!
> 
> Hey Mitch!
> Hate to leave ya, but i got a trip to Moultrie in the morning before work. Ya'll have a good night!


Night Bama!!........Good luck in Moultrie!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Nite y'all....after these elections...I may actually sleep a little better tonight


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 3, 2010)

Fixin to walk out the door for Washington county.

If I'm not back in 2 weeks,send somebody,cause that county has ruttnbucks,baldfish,quirky capn's and quacked hookers.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2010)

It is rise and shine time.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

I be here....Just need coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I be here....Just need coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!



it's brewing......give it a minute....mornin' folks.......


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> it's brewing......give it a minute....mornin' folks.......



Morning Benji, now move outa da way I am heading for the pot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Wake uuuuppppp !!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wake uuuuppppp !!!!!



We is awake slacker


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wake uuuuppppp !!!!!



I'm up! I'm up already!  Off to the airport.  Hopefully my team comes  back $10K richer!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'm up! I'm up already!  Off to the airport.  Hopefully my team comes  back $10K richer!



Have a safe trip and enjoy Sulli......


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 3, 2010)

Morning all Had my coffee , at work for a while. 
It's a great day, My dad is being sent home from rehab today following his surgery. 80 years old and still tough as nails.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all Had my coffee , at work for a while.
> It's a great day, My dad is being sent home from rehab today following his surgery. 80 years old and still tough as nails.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all Had my coffee , at work for a while.
> It's a great day, My dad is being sent home from rehab today following his surgery. 80 years old and still tough as nails.



Great news.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2010)

good news F14  

Glad to see the coffee aroma got a few feet on the floor.   Now where are the sleepy heads?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Mornin folkses  gots a long day and slept like I was fraid of the dark. Need coffee and a swift kick to get me in gear


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin folkses  gots a long day and slept like I was fraid of the dark. Need coffee and a swift kick to get me in gear



Gobble has the coffee,I will kindly offer the kick( w/ my size 14's)


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Tiny I believe the thought has me gettin in gear already


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thanks Tiny I believe the thought has me gettin in gear already



 Always here to help ya


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Auhite I gots coffee and the promise of that kick if I need it. I'm fixin ta runnoft an feeds me birds. Aaauuuuhhhhhiiiitttteeeeee then


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Auhite I gots coffee and the promise of that kick if I need it. I'm fixin ta runnoft an feeds me birds. Aaauuuuhhhhhiiiitttteeeeee then



see ya later


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2010)

Mornin'


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mornin Heather. 

Oh yeah...mornin to the rest of you heathens as well. 

I have been missing in action lately. Livin in the woods finally paid off this past weekend. Got a 137 1/8" 8 point to put on the wall.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Heather.
> 
> Oh yeah...mornin to the rest of you heathens as well.
> 
> I have been missing in action lately. Livin in the woods finally paid off this past weekend. Got a 137 1/8" 8 point to put on the wall.



Morning

Congrats!  Pictures?!?!?!?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't have any great pics but this will give you an idea.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't have any great pics but this will give you an idea.



Very nice!!!!

What County did you get him in?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Very nice!!!!
> 
> What County did you get him in?



Wilkes county. Been a good season so far for the club and for me and my boys.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Sterlo that's a STUD   congrats


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mornin' again folks. 

I want to go back to bed....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin'





Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Heather.
> 
> Oh yeah...mornin to the rest of you heathens as well.
> 
> I have been missing in action lately. Livin in the woods finally paid off this past weekend. Got a 137 1/8" 8 point to put on the wall.



Morning you 2



Sterlo58 said:


> Don't have any great pics but this will give you an idea.



Thats a great looking deer


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

morning peeps!
Finishing the coffee and then a 40 mile trip down a two lane road to Moultrie. Sure hope the guy doesn't hurt me too bad on these boat seats re-upholstery.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning peeps!
> Finishing the coffee and then a 40 mile trip down a two lane road to Moultrie. Sure hope the guy doesn't hurt me too bad on these boat seats re-upholstery.



Morning.....New project was shipped yesterday


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning.....New project was shipped yesterday




I'll tie a few extra and send them back to you with it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!......Dey is too far away for skillet flingin!!
> 
> Night Bama!!........Good luck in Moultrie!!


Pppffffttt I ain't scared of YOU!


Benji314 said:


> it's brewing......give it a minute....mornin' folks.......



Light with 2 sugars please.


Morning Y'all .....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll tie a few extra and send them back to you with it.



Thats a deal


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

I just saw a guy sniff check a roadkill possum for freshness.   He looked disappointed with his findings


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I just saw a guy sniff check a roadkill possum for freshness.   He looked disappointed with his findings


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I just saw a guy sniff check a roadkill possum for freshness.   He looked disappointed with his findings


Oh lawd............. yaknow, if'n he got ran over they could add that to the "1,000 Ways to Die" show!   Watched that for the first time last night, good lord!! 


OH!!  MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


Sista!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 3, 2010)

Morning peep.  Dad is gonna get to come home today and I know it will make him feel so lichen better.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sista!!!!!!!!!!!!



Morning Sista!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning peep.  Dad is gonna get to come home today and I know it will make him feel so lichen better.



Mornin Kim!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh lawd............. yaknow, if'n he got ran over they could add that to the "1,000 Ways to Die" show!   Watched that for the first time last night, good lord!!
> 
> 
> OH!!  MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning peep.  Dad is gonna get to come home today and I know it will make him feel so lichen better.





OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!



Morning to you all.....Kim that is always good news.....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh lawd............. yaknow, if'n he got ran over they could add that to the "1,000 Ways to Die" show!   Watched that for the first time last night, good lord!!
> 
> 
> OH!!  MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That show rawks  

And mornin keebs 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning peep.  Dad is gonna get to come home today and I know it will make him feel so lichen better.



That's good man real good


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning peep.  Dad is gonna get to come home today and I know it will make him feel so lichen better.


 Great news Kim!!


OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!






Nicodemus said:


>


Oh hush it!!  



jmfauver said:


> Morning to you all.....Kim that is always good news.....


morning Mike



Hankus said:


> That show rawks
> 
> And mornin keebs
> 
> ...


That is one *freaky* show!  But I liiiiked it! 
 Mornin Hankus...........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks gang.  It's still a tough road ahead for him, but he is looking forward to being at home doing things his way.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thanks gang.  It's still a tough road ahead for him, but he is looking forward to being at home doing things his way.


Being home is some times the best medicine there is............. now, if he won't pull a Nicodemus and follow his doctors orders, he'll be fine!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 3, 2010)

Alright, back to work for another,  catch ya,ll later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Being home is some times the best medicine there is............. now, if he won't pull a Nicodemus and follow his doctors orders, he'll be fine!






I heard that!!!  


Kim, glad to hear the news!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I heard that!!!
> 
> 
> Kim, glad to hear the news!



Well, we all know it ain't yer EARS that are the problem, now don't we?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, we all know it ain't yer EARS that are the problem, now don't we?!?!





Well.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well.....


 Careful........................ deep subject..................


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Careful........................ deep subject..................



real deep


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2010)

Not happy............hours were just cut at work...they gave me 29 hours for next week...

I see a 2 week notice in my very near future.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not happy............hours were just cut at work...they gave me 29 hours for next week...
> 
> I see a 2 week notice in my very near future.....


 what about crackheadannie???


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what about crackheadannie???



I don't know yet.  I'll find out when I go in at 4.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't know yet.  I'll find out when I go in at 4.


You need to get those camera's set up for the sting oper................. oooooppsss, never mind, pm incoming....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what about crackheadannie???


 
Wasn't that a song by Heart??

Oh Wait!!!
Nope, nevermind 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQDJ45qJHBQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQDJ45qJHBQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

YEEEEEEE HAAAWWWWWW

KEEBS IS MY STAWKER      

Bout time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You need to get those camera's set up for the sting oper................. oooooppsss, never mind, pm incoming....................


 
Sting is going to be at her salon????

I like Sting too...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ma6Tnggkr5s?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ma6Tnggkr5s?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> YEEEEEEE HAAAWWWWWW
> 
> KEEBS IS MY STAWKER
> 
> Bout time



You just better watch the rest of the WOW's now


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You need to get those camera's set up for the sting oper................. oooooppsss, never mind, pm incoming....................



I might not want any evidence after my shift tonight...

I'm gonna go do something to my hair......that usually cheers me up......



Hankus said:


> YEEEEEEE HAAAWWWWWW
> 
> KEEBS IS MY STAWKER
> 
> Bout time



You just now noticed that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Morning crew!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wasn't that a song by Heart??
> 
> Oh Wait!!!
> Nope, nevermind
> ...




 I can't post one to the one of theirs I love!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can't post one to the one of theirs I love!!


 
Why not??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I might not want any evidence after my shift tonight...
> 
> I'm gonna go do something to my hair......that usually cheers me up......
> 
> ...



It just happened  

I've been watching


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> YEEEEEEE HAAAWWWWWW
> 
> KEEBS IS MY STAWKER
> 
> Bout time




dang boy, you IS slow!!  Been watchin you a WHILE now!! 



OutFishHim said:


> I might not want any evidence after my shift tonight...
> 
> I'm gonna go do something to my hair......that usually cheers me up......


Bring supplies, you can change mine up too!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Morning crew!!!


Mornin Chief!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why not??


Found one!! 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWhOxC9rmKg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWhOxC9rmKg?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> It just happened
> 
> I've been watching



Nu-uh, it's been  over a day...........


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why not??



She feared they will dart her in the butt and put a tag in her ear


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> She feared they will dart her in the butt and put a tag in her ear



No duffus, they were all too "suggestive" and I don't wanna make Nicodemus work too hard in here, he has his hands full everywhere else!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't have any great pics but this will give you an idea.



Great Buck Sterlo!!!  Congrats



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning peep.  Dad is gonna get to come home today and I know it will make him feel so lichen better.



Good news Kim....glad to hear it!!!



Nicodemus said:


>



Twasn't me 



Hankus said:


> YEEEEEEE HAAAWWWWWW
> 
> KEEBS IS MY STAWKER
> 
> Bout time



Ain't fair.....she didn't STAWK me very long

HI Momma Keebs 



OutFishHim said:


> I might not want any evidence after my shift tonight...
> 
> I'm gonna go do something to my hair......that usually cheers me up......
> 
> ...



I'll do it for ya....your hair!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Found one!!
> 
> <EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/RWhOxC9rmKg?fs=1&hl=en_US allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">
> 
> </EMBED>


 

Hmmmm, better watch out Hankus....

I figured it would have been this one.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D2QCwye9eBo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D2QCwye9eBo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nu-uh, it's been  over a day...........



You was still after JeffC yesterday fore dinner  so it ain't been a day yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You was still after JeffC yesterday fore dinner  so it ain't been a day yet



I was too elusive, so she gave up on me...watch it buddy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't fair.....she didn't STAWK me very long
> 
> HI Momma Keebs


 iwon'tcomment,iwon'tgetbanded,iwon'tgetbanded,myhoroscopewarnedmeabouthis.......



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmm, better watch out Hankus....
> 
> I figured it would have been this one.
> 
> ...


Nawwww, more like.....................

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4gpNqB4dnT4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4gpNqB4dnT4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Great Buck Sterlo!!!  Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEE KEEBS EVEN JEFFC DIDN'T KNOW YA WEREN'T AFTER HIM NO MORE 

Mornin WeberC 

Don't feel too bad she stawked you longer that JustUs4All   you musta been crafty. What's the secret to evasion


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Stoopid fone post slow


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> SEE KEEBS EVEN JEFFC DIDN'T KNOW YA WEREN'T AFTER HIM NO MORE
> 
> Mornin WeberC
> 
> Don't feel too bad she stawked you longer that JustUs4All   you musta been crafty. What's the secret to evasion



Stawk her back


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> SEE KEEBS EVEN JEFFC DIDN'T KNOW YA WEREN'T AFTER HIM NO MORE
> 
> Mornin WeberC
> 
> Don't feel too bad she stawked you longer that JustUs4All   you musta been crafty. What's the secret to evasion


 well if all you're gonna do is whine & complain, I'll find someone else!! 



Hankus said:


> Stoopid fone post slow


You sure it's the PHONE and not the OPERATOR??? 





<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eZf45FI2qYY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eZf45FI2qYY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Stawk her back


ppppfffttt, his fone is too slow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> iwon'tcomment,iwon'tgetbanded,iwon'tgetbanded,myhoroscopewarnedmeabouthis.......
> 
> 
> Nawwww, more like.....................
> ...



I will be expecting a PM after that remark... 
MsKEEBSthinksshesofunnywithherhorrorscopewarning


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well if all you're gonna do is whine & complain, I'll find someone else!!
> 
> 
> You sure it's the PHONE and not the OPERATOR???



Its both


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I will be expecting a PM after that remark...
> MsKEEBSthinksshesofunnywithherhorrorscopewarning


 



Hankus said:


> Its both


 at least you're honest!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I will be expecting a PM after that remark...
> MsKEEBSthinksshesofunnywithherhorrorscopewarning





Hankus said:


> Its both



Nic, what's wrong with these smilies today


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ppppfffttt, his fone is too slow!



Not funny  computer cost much money so I stuck with fone 

And I gotta spell out smilies


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, what's wrong with these smilies today



ID Ten Error.........................


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No duffus, they were all too "suggestive" and I don't wanna make Nicodemus work too hard in here, he has his hands full everywhere else!!





Thanks Darlin`, I appreciate it! Some of these folks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

hankus said:


> not funny  Computer cost much money so i stuck with fone
> 
> and i gotta spell out smilies



rolling on the floor!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, what's wrong with these smilies today



Operator


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> rolling on the floor!!!



You idjit it ain't funny 

Who am I kiddin  its hilarious


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Nic! Some time back, you told me a .22 would be my best choice for a rifle. Now I find out they aren't for hunting Deer? What's the skinny on that?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Darlin`, I appreciate it! Some of these folks...


 anytime, all ya'll do a great job on here!! 



Hankus said:


> Not funny  computer cost much money so I stuck with fone
> 
> And I gotta spell out smilies













Hankus said:


> You idjit it ain't funny
> 
> Who am I kiddin  its hilarious


Yeah it is!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Where'd MC run off to???  He got me on a *Heart* kick and he up & leaves me! 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hpkitLUbeEg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hpkitLUbeEg?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin WeberC



Mornin bro....you gonna have to come up with another nick fer me. Looky what I bought yesterday 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580560


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 3, 2010)

I do like that early Heart. Good jams fo da Hi school dayzzz.
 Man what a good day today is. Victory party soon.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bro....you gonna have to come up with another nick fer me. Looky what I bought yesterday
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580560



Will IdjitC suit ya  

Nice smoker


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I do like that early Heart. Good jams fo da Hi school dayzzz.
> Man what a good day today is. Victory party soon.



Wudja victor thair Trapdaddy


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I do like that early Heart. Good jams fo da Hi school dayzzz.
> Man what a good day today is. Victory party soon.



Mornin' HT 



Hankus said:


> Will IdjitC suit ya
> 
> Nice smoker



Prolly ....But I hope not

Thanks Hankus!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I do like that early Heart. Good jams fo da Hi school dayzzz.
> Man what a good day today is. Victory party soon.



 Yep, good tunes!! 
Oh yeah! 



Hankus said:


> Will IdjitC suit ya
> 
> Nice smoker


  you wanna hear me holler for Nicodemus?!?! don't go messin wit meh Chief now, ya hear??    gawd you boys are awful!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Nic! Some time back, you told me a .22 would be my best choice for a rifle. Now I find out they aren't for hunting Deer? What's the skinny on that?





That is if you could only have one gun. My choice in that situation would be a 22 longrifle. Sorry, I was thinkin` survival situation, not serious deer huntin`. You can find a good used rifle suitable for deer, at a reasonable price, if you look around. Any of the popular calibers will do just fine.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wudja victor thair Trapdaddy


One at the polls and the other with me no smoking fo eleven days. 

 Hey Jeff, good it is.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' HT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Yep, good tunes!!
> Oh yeah!
> 
> 
> you wanna hear me holler for Nicodemus?!?! don't go messin wit meh Chief now, ya hear??    gawd you boys are awful!!


Hi ya Keebs. Bout time to eat again.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not happy............hours were just cut at work...they gave me 29 hours for next week...
> 
> I see a 2 week notice in my very near future.....


You're hired!


Jeff C. said:


> Morning crew!!!


Mornin handsome ... oh wait ... good afternoon sir.


Keebs said:


> ppppfffttt, his fone is too slow!



 now come wipe my tears for me, I can't stop.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You're hired!
> 
> Mornin handsome ... oh wait ... good afternoon sir.
> 
> ...


Wit sandpaper fo you.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> One at the polls and the other with me no smoking fo eleven days.
> 
> Hey Jeff, good it is.
> 
> Hi ya Keebs. Bout time to eat again.


 Congrats on the 11 Days, Craig!!!



YaraG. said:


> now come wipe my tears for me, I can't stop.


that was a good one, wasn't it??


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wit sandpaper fo you.



See the look on my face??? Want to say that in person??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You're hired!
> 
> Mornin handsome ... oh wait ... good afternoon sir.
> 
> ...



Morni.....uh...Afternoon Cutie


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Morni.....uh...Afternoon *Cutie*



What am I, a darn cat with a bow on her head! Next mood swing in 6 seconds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What am I, a darn cat with a bow on her head! Next mood swing in 6 seconds.






Hey kid!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey kid!!!



meow


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Rawr!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Uuuhh sista, it's time for your _*GREEN*_ pill............ ASAP!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> meow


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> meow


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> See the look on my face??? Want to say that in person??


Yep, with a silver platter wit roses on it. Mabe a slab of corn bread too.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhh sista, it's time for your _*GREEN*_ pill............ ASAP!!


The voices in my head took a vote .... 9 of of 10 say they don't need it.


Nicodemus said:


>





Nicodemus said:


>



Oink, ruff ruff ruff, neeeeeiiiigh, mooooo  these day voices they just won't shut up!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, with a silver platter wit roses on it. Mabe a slab of corn bread too.



Be scared be veeeeeerrrrrry scared!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The voices in my head took a vote .... 9 of of 10 say they don't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





All you need is a shot of strong whiskey, a smile, a few kind words, and the spell that South Georgia casts over folks, and you`ll be just fine...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



If you don't quit putting words in my mouth .... To the moon Alice, to the moon!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> If you don't quit putting words in my mouth .... To the moon Alice, to the moon!!!!!






Boo...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> All you need is a shot of strong whiskey, a smile, a few kind words, and the spell that South Georgia casts over folks, and you`ll be just fine...



The spell is more of a smell and it's coming from the international papers. The strong whiskey gave me a headache ... more pills, the kind words will not come from these 9 nut jobs in my head, and I have a permanent smile on every day


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The voices in my head took a vote .... 9 of of 10 say they don't need it.
> 
> Oink, ruff ruff ruff, neeeeeiiiigh, mooooo  these day voices they just won't shut up!!!!


Well if that's the case then you need the purple one, 1/4 of the yellow & 1/2 the white one, you'll be ok afterwhile!! 



YaraG. said:


> If you don't quit putting words in my mouth .... To the moon Alice, to the moon!!!!!



Go Nic, Go Nic


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That is if you could only have one gun. My choice in that situation would be a 22 longrifle. Sorry, I was thinkin` survival situation, not serious deer huntin`. You can find a good used rifle suitable for deer, at a reasonable price, if you look around. Any of the popular calibers will do just fine.


Now you tell me! What we have here, is a failure to communicate


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The spell is more of a smell and it's coming from the international papers. The strong whiskey gave me a headache ... more pills, the kind words will not come from these 9 nut jobs in my head, and I have a permanent smile on every day





Do not argue with me, Jersey. You cannot win. Trust me...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well if that's the case then you need the purple one, 1/4 of the yellow & 1/2 the white one, you'll be ok afterwhile!!
> 
> 
> 
> Go Nic, Go Nic


 quit getting the old man in an up roar!


Nicodemus said:


> Do not argue with me, Jersey. You cannot win. Trust me...



Wanna bet mister?!?!? Lets see ... I'm from CNJ not NNJ, where all of the nasty, polluting, smoking factories are. Originally I am from Puerto Rico .... smmmmell that ocean breeze, taste that fresh coconut water, and dive into the freshest seafood you could sink your teeth into. Your turn!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

After close examination of the posts after I left I ain't the only one that needs a drink or somethin


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> quit getting the old man in an up roar!
> 
> 
> Wanna bet mister?!?!? Lets see ... I'm from CNJ not NNJ, where all of the nasty, polluting, smoking factories are. Originally I am from Puerto Rico .... smmmmell that ocean breeze, taste that fresh coconut water, and dive into the freshest seafood you could sink your teeth into. Your turn!





Fresh air, magnolia blossoms, gardenia blooms, honeysuckle vine, and peace and quiet...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Be scared be veeeeeerrrrrry scared!!!


Yeah, ok. Ifn yew say so.
 Now run along an play. I got to go. So ya be safe naw, ya here?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> quit getting the old man in an up roar!
> 
> 
> Wanna bet mister?!?!? Lets see ... I'm from CNJ not NNJ, where all of the nasty, polluting, smoking factories are. Originally I am from Puerto Rico .... smmmmell that ocean breeze, taste that fresh coconut water, and dive into the freshest seafood you could sink your teeth into. Your turn!


It's gotta be the dead Carp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What am I, a darn cat with a bow on her head! Next mood swing in 6 seconds.



Naw, don't care fer cats....especially ones with bow's on their heads


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

I`ll be back in due time. A pot of spaghetti needs to be built.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> It's gotta be the dead Carp.


 I object!


hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah, ok. Ifn yew say so.
> Now run along an play. I got to go. So ya be safe naw, ya here?


Awe look he's running away .... I seeeee youuuuuu


Nicodemus said:


> Fresh air, magnolia blossoms, gardenia blooms, honeysuckle vine, and peace and quiet...



Have you been pooping more pain pills but too frequently? Now you're starting to hallucinate ... what's your address, I'll call the paramedics for ya. Only cause I STILL  ya and need my diamondback belt


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> After close examination of the posts after I left I ain't the only one that needs a drink or somethin



 And you thought I was an IDGIT


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I object!
> 
> Awe look he's running away .... I seeeee youuuuuu
> 
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm off, going to try an imitate Picasso in Daddys dinning room.  He shouldn't have ever asked


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>



Reckon he has a surplus 

Didn't know Nic was a Pharmacist


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> After close examination of the posts after I left I ain't the only one that needs a drink or somethin


Here, take a seat & jurnme 


Nicodemus said:


> Fresh air, magnolia blossoms, gardenia blooms, honeysuckle vine, and peace and quiet...






Jeff C. said:


> Reckon he has a surplus
> 
> Didn't know Nic was a Pharmacist


 Oh well, nice knowin ya Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Here, take a seat & jurnme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, I just got one of those-"I WILL NOT GET BANDED" thoughts come to mind


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Now, I just got one of those-"I WILL NOT GET BANDED" thoughts come to mind


Does it relate to pumpkin pies in any way?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> And you thought I was an IDGIT



You were out gunned in that fight I guarantee  



YaraG. said:


> I'm off, going to try an imitate Picasso in Daddys dinning room.  He shouldn't have ever asked



 lawd he has no idea


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Does it relate to pumpkin pies in any way?!?!



Pumpkin beer comin on payday


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

afternoon folks.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Does it relate to pumpkin pies in any way?!?!



PM sent "QUIT BAITING ME"

Im'on STAWK you!!!



Hankus said:


> You were out gunned in that fight I guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> lawd he has no idea



Didn't mind bein outgunned there, in that sitiation


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Pumpkin beer comin on payday


Bleeeeck........... just doesn't even sound good!!



jmfauver said:


> afternoon folks.....


afternoon Mike 



Jeff C. said:


> PM sent "QUIT BAITING ME"
> 
> Im'on STAWK you!!!
> 
> ...


 but, but, but,  
 go for it.......................


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Where da yankee go?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bleeeeck........... just doesn't even sound good!!
> 
> 
> afternoon Mike
> ...



Heya Keebs,how ya doing?....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Mike... since we're going to be out your way, any chance of getting a bottle of that eyetalian wine?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bleeeeck........... just doesn't even sound good!!
> 
> 
> afternoon Mike
> ...



I drink blueberry enhanced beer. Figured why not pumpkin.  rekon that's what ya get when I figger


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where da yankee go?



Yeah.... 

I just noticed Nic is totin' his Hawks today


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Mike... since we're going to be out your way, any chance of getting a bottle of that eyetalian wine?



The buddy of mine does not get home until after 6pm,unless his daughter has drills,then it is later...I am not even sure if he has any right now or not,I won't see him until tomorrow at work....If you want some I can let him know and once he gets it I can meet ya.....Which one you want?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where da yankee go?


She went to paint............ at Troy's house............ with him gone! 



jmfauver said:


> Heya Keebs,how ya doing?....


I'm good, you?



Hankus said:


> I drink blueberry enhanced beer. Figured why not pumpkin.  rekon that's what ya get when I figger


I'll drink fruity drinks, I'll drink hard liquor, but I don't know that I want any "flavored" beer, I like my beer to taste like beer, period.   You're overtaxing your brain, giveitarest!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2010)

We liked the red, and we will be out there till 9ish to pick up some venison. Wait... which wine do you serve with deer, red or white?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She went to paint............ at Troy's house............ with him gone!
> 
> 
> I'm good, you?
> ...




I am good,will be doing better when I can get some sleep,though


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> We liked the red, and we will be out there till 9ish to pick up some venison. Wait... which wine do you serve with deer, red or white?



Not sure red or white..I can see if he has any but I am sure it is at his warehouse so I won't be able to get it until tomorrow at the earliest.....let me know which one and I will talk to him tomorrow and let you know...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> We liked the red, and we will be out there till 9ish to pick up some venison. Wait... which wine do you serve with deer, red or white?



Scupplin


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Scupplin



That scuppernong?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> That scuppernong?



Yeah cept ya spelt it wrong


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yeah cept ya spelt it wrong


Giving me a lecture on my spelling? Coming from this place?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

scuplin`, muskydine, holler when you want more lessons...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2010)

HOLLER!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She went to paint............ at Troy's house............ with him gone!
> 
> 
> I'm good, you?
> ...


 
Idjits........


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry folks had to run back to work!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits........


hello kettle and how are you today???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> scuplin`, muskydine, holler when you want more lessons...





Capt Quirk said:


> HOLLER!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hello kettle and how are you today???


 
I'm not an idjit you winder likker,,,,,,I'm a knuckledragger...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not an idjit you winder likker,,,,,,I'm a knuckledragger...



Hey, I'm a winderlikkerdriver, tyvm!!  AND you're an airbreather too, mmmyyaaahhh!! 






HEY HANKUS!!!!!!!!!!!






HANKUS!!!!!!!!!










Hankus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep.  Back to the grind the next 3 nights.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep. Back to the grind the next 3 nights.


 
Workaholic...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Workaholic...



Never been called that kinda "aholic" before !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep.  Back to the grind the next 3 nights.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Workaholic...


 Us girls call him............ ooooppssss, wrong thread.................. never mind....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep.  Back to the grind the next 3 nights.



No 84???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I'm a winderlikkerdriver, tyvm!!  AND you're an airbreather too, mmmyyaaahhh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't do it I swear

Wazzup keebs


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never been called that kinda "aholic" before !!



Long as ya don't have to go to meetins they is just spreadin rumors


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I didn't do it I swear
> 
> Wazzup keebs


I'm "feelin" a change for ya................. you up for something new??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

BEERKUS!!!!!!!   WAKE UP, BOY!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No 84???



Not for awhile, on 36 to finish up the nights, start days on Monday!!





Hankus said:


> Long as ya don't have to go to meetins they is just spreadin rumors




Yep, and rehabs for quitters!!  ( I lost your #, how bout sending it to me again)?




Keebs said:


> I'm "feelin" a change for ya................. you up for something new??



Oh Laaaaaaaaaaawd, run Hankus ruuuuuuuun!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not for awhile, on 36 to finish up the nights, start days on Monday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Scuse me?  YOU'RE the one asking for his number!!!!!!  
hushitoryou'renext..........................


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not for awhile, on 36 to finish up the nights, start days on Monday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I send it sometime 

I'm already gone


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

what keebs what ?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm "feelin" a change for ya................. you up for something new??





Hankus said:


> what keebs what ?




ANSWER DA QUESTION!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ANSWER DA QUESTION!!!!!!!!



Leave me just like I am. Don't want no change.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ANSWER DA QUESTION!!!!!!!!



Just say yes Hankus,just say yes


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Leave me just like I am. Don't want no change.



Chicken


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 3, 2010)

all right time to clean the crud and get some sleep


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Leave me just like I am. Don't want no change.


 but, but, but, I founded one that was just sooooo YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Quack since fresh moved out my new number is 867-5309


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey Quack since fresh moved out my new number is 867-5309



I thought I was calling Jenny


----------



## Krickit (Nov 3, 2010)

Evenin' y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought I was calling Jenny


 IzgonnatellMizCourtney!!!! 



Krickit said:


> Evenin' y'all!


 Hey Girl!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs?


----------



## Krickit (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Girl!!



How are ya? 

Get used to me in here because Sulli is in Vegas and I have nothing to do.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> IzgonnatellMizCourtney!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Girl!!



She will laugh knowing that I was talking to Hankus using a southern girls voice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2010)

Krickit said:


> How are ya?
> 
> Get used to me in here because Sulli is in Vegas and I have nothing to do.





Dang I would stawk ya, but I have to go to work.


----------



## Krickit (Nov 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang I would stawk ya, but I have to go to work.



Awww dang. I gotta work too... LOL

It kinda sucks knowing I have to be at home without him until Monday.  I wish I could go, but I have plans Saturday that I can't cancel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2010)

Later folks, off to the mines.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Krickit said:


> How are ya?
> 
> Get used to me in here because Sulli is in Vegas and I have nothing to do.


 


Krickit said:


> Awww dang. I gotta work too... LOL
> 
> It kinda sucks knowing I have to be at home without him until Monday. I wish I could go, but I have plans Saturday that I can't cancel.


 
So which is it? You've got nothin to do? or you gotta go to work?


----------



## Krickit (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So which is it? You've got nothin to do? or you gotta go to work?



I have to work til Friday afternoon, but in the evenings I have nothing to do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Krickit said:


> I have to work til Friday afternoon, but in the evenings I have nothing to do.


 
Cool, how bout some italian then?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 3, 2010)

Evening folks..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 3, 2010)

Bike is back together and broken parts mended or replaced.  Waiting on a couple of bar end weights.  Weather is getting right for another long run.  May have to head north and do a check in on ole JT and break a seal with him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone wanna go fishin?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm used to fishin beside roads but not in em


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Welp since ain't nobody here I bleve I'll go drink a beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Welp since ain't nobody here I bleve I'll go drink a beer



Uh hmmmmm!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Boy Howdy, one of the resident coyote packs is sho-nuff singin` in the rain out behind the house right now. Purty music.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool, how bout some italian then?



You RASCAL!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy Howdy, one of the resident coyote packs is sho-nuff singin` in the rain out behind the house right now. Purty music.



I know it's a SORE subject, but I love to hear'em too!!

Then all the domestic hounds light-up


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know it's a SORE subject, but I love to hear'em too!!
> 
> Then all the domestic hounds light-up





They don`t bother us around here. Plenty of deer, plenty plenty of turkeys, plenty of everything. I reckon we`re just lucky.


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2010)

dad had a 8 pointer walk up on him, he was on the ground and it was looking right at him the whole time up to 20 feet, then busted dad.....no way he could move when its looking at him so he had no chance...i didnt see or hear anything. 

rain slowed us down, truck blew a fuse so we lost lights for a little while, truck got stuck, we got soaked and muddy and came home empty handed...and we're doing it again in the morning, pretty sure we're a little crazy.


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy Howdy, one of the resident coyote packs is sho-nuff singin` in the rain out behind the house right now. Purty music.



Nick, i was hunting out of a blind today, and went back to the truck for a drink, came back a hour later and a yote left me a present 20 feet from my blind while i was gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They don`t bother us around here. Plenty of deer, plenty plenty of turkeys, plenty of everything. I reckon we`re just lucky.



Nah, they meant to be here...they haven't hurt our Game. Development has done more harm to the wild game than anything....period



slip said:


> dad had a 8 pointer walk up on him, he was on the ground and it was looking right at him the whole time up to 20 feet, then busted dad.....no way he could move when its looking at him so he had no chance...i didnt see or hear anything.
> 
> rain slowed us down, truck blew a fuse so we lost lights for a little while, truck got stuck, we got soaked and muddy and came home empty handed...and we're doing it again in the morning, pretty sure we're a little crazy.



No way dude....that's part of it. Enjoy every last minute of it!!!! 

You'll look back on it one day and reminisce


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

slip said:


> Nick, i was hunting out of a blind today, and went back to the truck for a drink, came back a hour later and a yote left me a present 20 feet from my blind while i was gone.





That was a challenge to you. Don`t take no sass of a varmint!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Evening fine people of the Internet!
Lawd, what a day! That trip to Moultrie was like going back in time. That is one LONG stretch of two lane road behind a log truck. 
Anyway, bass boat seats are going to have to be totally recovered and it's gonna hurt writing that check. Got back to town and went straight to work and was pretty busy. Got a light kit for the boat trailer and got a PM to a guy selling an identical trolling motor to mine. Just need some daylight at home without rain and the time to fix it. Waiting on carpet samples and still eyeing a new fishfinder. 
I figure Crappie are gonna run about $47 a pound this year at this rate!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That was a challenge to you. Don`t take no sass of a varmint!



slip prolly peed 'round there


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening fine people of the Internet!
> Lawd, what a day! That trip to Moultrie was like going back in time. That is one LONG stretch of two lane road behind a log truck.
> Anyway, bass boat seats are going to have to be totally recovered and it's gonna hurt writing that check. Got back to town and went straight to work and was pretty busy. Got a light kit for the boat trailer and got a PM to a guy selling an identical trolling motor to mine. Just need some daylight at home without rain and the time to fix it. Waiting on carpet samples and still eyeing a new fishfinder.
> I figure Crappie are gonna run about $47 a pound this year at this rate!



Not too bad of a price


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, they meant to be here...they haven't hurt our Game. Development has done more harm to the wild game than anything....period
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right


Nicodemus said:


> That was a challenge to you. Don`t take no sass of a varmint!


if i see him while im out there he wont have no more sass to give


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening fine people of the Internet!
> Lawd, what a day! That trip to Moultrie was like going back in time. That is one LONG stretch of two lane road behind a log truck.
> Anyway, bass boat seats are going to have to be totally recovered and it's gonna hurt writing that check. Got back to town and went straight to work and was pretty busy. Got a light kit for the boat trailer and got a PM to a guy selling an identical trolling motor to mine. Just need some daylight at home without rain and the time to fix it. Waiting on carpet samples and still eyeing a new fishfinder.
> I figure Crappie are gonna run about $47 a pound this year at this rate!



this just means you'll have to fish a lot more to get your moneys worth....win/win


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too bad of a price



Matter of fact, look at this way.....you put about 20lbs of Crappie in the freezer, you can brag to Ms B that it's worth about $940.00


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Matter of fact, look at this way.....you put about 20lbs of Crappie in the freezer, you can brag to Ms B that it's worth about $940.00



Its logic like that that has me fishin outta a 71 fiberglass with Noah's kicker motor for an outboard. Whole rig battery and all was bout800 when I got through. Boat motor trailer trollin motor fishfinder the whole shebang


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 3, 2010)

Lawdy yall been drivelin up a storm!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its logic like that that has me fishin outta a 71 fiberglass with Noah's kicker motor for an outboard. Whole rig battery and all was bout800 when I got through. Boat motor trailer trollin motor fishfinder the whole shebang


awwwww.....shaddup. 


SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy yall been drivelin up a storm!



Snowbabe!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> awwwww.....shaddup.
> 
> 
> Snowbabe!!!



Hey bamer it ain't much nor pretty but it pond fishes real well. I got to drop some cash on a trailer in the spring  mines shot and I need a little motor work too. Figure 500 more and it'll be back up to par. Only problem is the truck that pulls it is blowed up


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dang...this night is draggin at work


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 3, 2010)

slip said:


> dad had a 8 pointer walk up on him, he was on the ground and it was looking right at him the whole time up to 20 feet, then busted dad.....no way he could move when its looking at him so he had no chance...i didnt see or hear anything.
> 
> rain slowed us down, truck blew a fuse so we lost lights for a little while, truck got stuck, we got soaked and muddy and came home empty handed...and we're doing it again in the morning, pretty sure we're a little crazy.


Crazy? probably, sounds like fun though 



Hankus said:


>


Hey Hankus 


rhbama3 said:


> awwwww.....shaddup.
> 
> 
> Snowbabe!!!


Wingman!  Sounds like the boat is gonna be down right purtay when its all done! 


Benji314 said:


> Dang...this night is draggin at work


Hey Benji  you goin back to the PD?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Dude Benji the whole day was a drag


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Crazy? probably, sounds like fun though
> 
> 
> Hey Hankus
> ...



yup start back monday


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dude Benji the whole day was a drag


aint that the truth  I had a bunch to do.. didn't get squat done due to the rain grrrrr 


Benji314 said:


> yup start back monday



Kewl, good luck with that!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Crazy? probably, sounds like fun though
> 
> 
> Hey Hankus
> ...



Hey snowy 

Still losin birds


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dude Benji the whole day was a drag


Yes it has


SnowHunter said:


> aint that the truth  I had a bunch to do.. didn't get squat done due to the rain grrrrr
> 
> 
> Kewl, good luck with that!



Thank ya. I get to be a Sgt. and I get a new dog.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Yes it has
> 
> 
> Thank ya. I get to be a Sgt. and I get a new dog.



That's good man


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> yup start back monday



How long before you start taking weed orders from Quack? 
You going back to K9's?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How long before you start taking weed orders from Quack?
> You going back to K9's?



never mind. i saw your post.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey bamer do ya want some cheekun feathers


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> never mind. i saw your post.



No worries. 

Yeah I go to get a new dog in two weeks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey bamer do ya want some cheekun feathers



Naw, but i appreciate the offer.


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2010)

folks i got a quick question.


on this trail, its all clay with some pockets of thorns growing..something is digging under the plants to get to the roots, the plant is still fully intact just has a hole beside it. any ideas? theres a lot of deer tracks and predator skat, but no other tracks to be seen.....never heard of deer doing such a thing though.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2010)

slip said:


> folks i got a quick question.
> 
> 
> on this trail, its all clay with some pockets of thorns growing..something is digging under the plants to get to the roots, the plant is still fully intact just has a hole beside it. any ideas? theres a lot of deer tracks and predator skat, but no other tracks to be seen.....never heard of deer doing such a thing though.


I have the same thing happening on my place but it's under a tree


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

slip said:


> folks i got a quick question.
> 
> 
> on this trail, its all clay with some pockets of thorns growing..something is digging under the plants to get to the roots, the plant is still fully intact just has a hole beside it. any ideas? theres a lot of deer tracks and predator skat, but no other tracks to be seen.....never heard of deer doing such a thing though.



armadillo's. They love to dig for grubs and such around  tree and bush roots.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Likely dillers. Done killed one seen one dead and got several around where I hunt


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> armadillo's. They love to dig for grubs and such around  tree and bush roots.





Hankus said:


> Likely dillers. Done killed one seen one dead and got several around where I hunt



thanks guys.


i was thinking dang these deer are hungry if they're digging for roots


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

slip said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> 
> i was thinking dang these deer are hungry if they're digging for roots



No problem  course we could be wrong  but probably not this time


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2010)

430 comes quick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No problem  course we could be wrong  but probably not this time



Nope, about positive from the description that it is an armored possum. 22LR zips right thru the shell with no problem. Kill'em all!


----------



## Otis (Nov 3, 2010)

slip said:


> 430 comes quick.


 
AM or PM?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, about positive from the description that it is an armored possum. 22LR zips right thru the shell with no problem. Kill'em all!



Killed my last one with a 22mag pistol. That was bad diller medicine. And ya can shoot it and hold the lite at the same time


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

slip said:


> 430 comes quick.



Hear they're runnin 2 a day through Alabama


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2010)

Nite yallses I'm tarred


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep, i'm outta here too. Been a long day.
Night Self, Benji, and whoever is in lurker mode.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, i'm outta here too. Been a long day.
> Night Self, Benji, and whoever is in lurker mode.


........Not so much lurking as just getting caught up.........Tag Wrangled me in to helping paint lines on the Fooball field tonight!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ........Not so much lurking as just getting caught up.........Tag Wrangled me in to helping paint lines on the Fooball field tonight!!


 


I told her about you being a closest Bama fan 

She wasn't happy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey fellers. Hows you?


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey fellers. Hows you?



What's up?!?

One of these days we are going to stop playing phone tag


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> What's up?!?
> 
> One of these days we are going to stop playing phone tag


Yep, guess our shifts are apart. I bet they gonna walk Friday morning.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, guess our shifts are apart. I bet they gonna walk Friday morning.



That's what I'm thinking. I wont be getting out of here until around 8 that morning. Got to be back at 6 that ngiht too


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I wont be getting out of here until around 8 that morning. Got to be back at 6 that ngiht too


I want to be in there Friday morning, an stay all day into dark. Walk out at O dark thirty. Sompin gotta fall tween them times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Drive-by before I got to bed....

Hey Benji, HT....y'all have a goodun


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I want to be in there Friday morning, an stay all day into dark. Walk out at O dark thirty. Sompin gotta fall tween them times.



Man, I sure wish i could go. Depending on how they act in the morning I might be able to.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Drive-by before I got to bed....
> 
> Hey Benji, HT....y'all have a goodun


Hey Jeff. Hate you gotta run. Stick around fo a spell.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well,....speakin' of gotta run, it's time for the ol' yak sack myself. Eyeballs bout welded shut. Ya'll be good. Ssssssee ya.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2010)

Self! said:


> I told her about you being a closest Bama fan
> 
> She wasn't happy






Jeff C. said:


> Drive-by before I got to bed....
> 
> Hey Benji, HT....y'all have a goodun





hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....speakin' of gotta run, it's time for the ol' yak sack myself. Eyeballs bout welded shut. Ya'll be good. Ssssssee ya.


Same here Craig!!....Da yak sack be callin me!!.......Ya'll have a Goodun!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

Morning folks....Nothing like a half bad nights sleep and the pager going off at 215am to tell ya it's gonna be a long day!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2010)

morning early risers.  GON back on line.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Need beer or coffee ain't decided which but coffee's leadin rite now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2010)

mornin droolers..


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Need beer or coffee ain't decided which but coffee's leadin rite now



Morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin droolers..



Morning winder liker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Morning winder liker


 


I done told ya', I'm a knuckledragger...

Dang mouthbreathin bannister slider...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

Rough...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I done told ya', I'm a knuckledragger...
> 
> Dang mouthbreathin bannister slider...



You ain't got nothing on me my friend.....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Rough...



morning Nic.....No need to throw no hawks in here,we got it covered until everyone wakes up


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 4, 2010)

Morning folks, hows life treating you-uns ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mornin all. Gotta get thru tomorrow and then it's back to the woods.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning Nic.....No need to throw no hawks in here,we got it covered until everyone wakes up





Mornin`. This is the most peaceful part of the entire forum. I come here to relax.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Mornin again. Coffee won, and I ain't sure how  I must have something to do today  Well that or habit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2010)

slip said:


> Nick, i was hunting out of a blind today, and went back to the truck for a drink, came back a hour later and a yote left me a present 20 feet from my blind while i was gone.




That weren't no yote, that was ME!!




rhbama3 said:


> How long before you start taking weed orders from Quack?
> You going back to K9's?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Good morning!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Things to do, people to see.........


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That weren't no yote, that was ME!!



Well judging by the change in sig line I see you got some help. Was it past friends and realtives  Did you get professional help  did you just finally maintain buzz natually


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 4, 2010)

​I do read back ya idjits!!!!

Ok so what do y'all think of Mr. T new living room? Think he'll love it??? rotflmbo


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Excelent job Yara, which of the voices gets to help pick the colors for the other walls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well judging by the change in sig line I see you got some help. Was it past friends and realtives  Did you get professional help  did you just finally maintain buzz natually




Dangit man, you ask TOO many questions!!




YaraG. said:


> ​I do read back ya idjits!!!!
> 
> Ok so what do y'all think of Mr. T new living room?View attachment 566431 Think he'll love it??? rotflmbo






Uhm, Yara??  He's gonna kill ya . . .


Later folks, I gotta crash.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning folks, hows life treating you-uns ?





Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all. Gotta get thru tomorrow and then it's back to the woods.



Morning



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. This is the most peaceful part of the entire forum. I come here to relax.



We can change that if you would like


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That weren't no yote, that was ME!!





OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Morning folks



YaraG. said:


> ​I do read back ya idjits!!!!
> 
> Ok so what do y'all think of Mr. T new living room?View attachment 566431 Think he'll love it??? rotflmbo



You should have continued the paint all the way around the room not just a focal wall


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> We can change that if you would like





Not a good idea. Trust me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Mornin' peoples....i'm ready for some rays to shine.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peoples....i'm ready for some rays to shine.



Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No sun today, just rain finally..........Should help cool the water down for the crappie


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Excelent job Yara, which of the voices gets to help pick the colors for the other walls


The ones that scream the loudest 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man, you ask TOO many questions!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just trying to bring out his feminin side


jmfauver said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> You should have continued the paint all the way around the room not just a focal wall



The voices would let me. They got tired of painting and thought this was better. 

Ok I'm off to paint another room, WOOHOO! Pink and purple come to mind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

Like these? Gettin` that time.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

When MC swings back by see if he knows what its lookin like for Saturday in middle GA. Stoopid fone don't want to do rite with the radar n such today. Must be the poor reception. Thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice knowin' ya Yara....good job though!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 4, 2010)

The voices want to know if this would satisfy y'all for the other three walls.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The ones that scream the loudest
> 
> I was just trying to bring out his feminin side
> 
> ...



Just wondering, some go with loud and some quiet. I just wanted to know for future reference. Thanks  and good luck with the new colors, we expect pics


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 566435 The voices want to know if this would satisfy y'all for the other three walls.



Looks good from here  course I am a looooong ways away


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Like these? Gettin` that time.



Thats just mean Nic,thats just mean


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No sun today, just rain finally..........Should help cool the water down for the crappie



I guess this front must be passing...the way that  wind just blew through here. Mornin' Mike....it's about that time



Nicodemus said:


> Like these? Gettin` that time.



Yes it is!!! That's a Fine lookin' Mess right there, Nic. I remember when ya caught 'em. I cleaned my freezer of filet'd Crappie at FPG. I need to restock it now.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 566435 The voices want to know if this would satisfy y'all for the other three walls.



You need to blend the colors a little bit better


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

BBL....y'all step it up a little bit.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Sure thing there Smoke


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Like these? Gettin` that time.




That's why i'm getting my boat back in shape. I'm SO ready to get back to finding and catching floppys!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That's why i'm getting my boat back in shape. I'm SO ready to get back to finding and catching floppys!



New jigs and a rebuilt boat  you won't know how to act


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> New jigs and a rebuilt boat  you won't know how to act



Yes, i will! 
Time to head to da Big House. Ya'll have a good day!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey keebs


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs, Have a fun filled weekend coming up an good luck on the deer too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wyyyyy whaat ya say there Hankcephus?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wyyyyy whaat ya say there Hankcephus?



Stopped for lunch at d house and lefted the fone in the car 

Cubed steak sammmich  How you thair Trapdaddy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Stopped for lunch at d house and lefted the fone in the car
> 
> Cubed steak sammmich  How you thair Trapdaddy


Busy getting along ok i guess. 
 Checkin in and out ever naw an then. My appitite has exploded since i laid dem ol' smokes down.  Naw i has ta eats every hour, on the hour or go into some kinda shock. Gots to see da witchey woman soon.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey keebs


Hai! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs, Have a fun filled weekend coming up an good luck on the deer too.


 I'm hoping for some good luck!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Busy getting along ok i guess.
> Checkin in and out ever naw an then. _*My appitite has exploded since i laid dem ol' smokes down.*_  Naw i has ta eats every hour, on the hour or go into some kinda shock. Gots to see da witchey woman soon.


 THAT is the reason I ain't put mine down yet!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hai!
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for some good luck!!
> ...


Yep, but like the island man told me,....."You kan doo it mon". So yeppers i sho did.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

I`m not gonna try to convince anybody to quit, because that is something each individual has to do on their own, but I will say this. One week ago today, we almost lost my brother to strokes. He is 48 years old. The doctors told us it is a miracle that he is alive, and even more of a miracle that he is not paralyzed or speechless. Most of the reason for those strokes...cigarettes.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, but like the island man told me,....."You kan doo it mon". So yeppers i sho did.





Nicodemus said:


> I`m not gonna try to convince anybody to quit, because that is something each individual has to do on their own, but I will say this. One week ago today, we almost lost my brother to strokes. He is 48 years old. The doctors told us it is a miracle that he is alive, and even more of a miracle that he is not paralyzed or speechless. Most of the reason for those strokes...cigarettes.



 I know, I know, I know!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know, I know, I know!!!



They tried carrots on "My Name Is Earl" maybe that work for you 

Course they couldn't keep em lit   maybe you can


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They tried carrots on "My Name Is Earl" maybe that work for you
> 
> Course they couldn't keep em lit   maybe you can


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2010)

I just learned this morning that possum's eat chickens!!! Who knew??


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just learned this morning that possum's eat chickens!!! Who knew??





I thought everybody knew that. Where you from?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I thought everybody knew that. Where you from?


 
Let's just say no one in my neighborhood raises cheekuns.. I grew up in farm territory in Alabama, but they were farmers, they raised crops and cattle, not cheekuns. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let's just say no one in my neighborhood raises cheekuns.. I grew up in farm territory in Alabama, but they were farmers, they raised crops and cattle, not cheekuns. Learn something new everyday.





They do more damage to eggs than chickens, but in a closed in henhouse, if one gets in at night, well, it is a mess before it`s over with. And weasels, aw man!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

There was another possum on my deck this morning eating the cat food. 

I'm gonna kill it......  Hopefully it won't poop like the last one!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

I almost had a panic attack today!  My smart phone's ball broke (the roller ).....and therefore I could not use my phone...at all! No text, no calls, no internet!  But my phone dude fixed it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There was another possum on my deck this morning eating the cat food.
> 
> I'm gonna kill it......  Hopefully it won't poop like the last one!





Snatch it up by the tail, throw it in a sack or empty garbage can, and call one of us South Georgia boys. And don`t name the dadgum thing!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Snatch it up by the tail, throw it in a sack or empty garbage can, and call one of us South Georgia boys. And don`t name the dadgum thing!!!



Oh sure!  Like a South Georgia boy would really be brave enough to come to the northern part of the state!


I'd be better off mailing it to you....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I almost had a panic attack today!  My smart phone's ball broke (the roller ).....and therefore I could not use my phone...at all! No text, no calls, no internet!  But my phone dude fixed it!


Uuuuhhh..............uuummmmm...........  



Nicodemus said:


> Snatch it up by the tail, throw it in a sack or empty garbage can, and call one of us South Georgia boys. And don`t name the dadgum thing!!!


Too late, he's already named.......................


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh sure!  Like a South Georgia boy would really be brave enough to come to the northern part of the state!
> 
> 
> I'd be better off mailing it to you....


Don't forget the air holes!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh sure!  Like a South Georgia boy would really be brave enough to come to the northern part of the state!
> 
> 
> I'd be better off mailing it to you....





I`ll meet you just south of Perry, then. That way, I`m still in my stompin` grounds, almost. I don`t go north of there but once a year, and that`s for the Blast. 

Don`t mail it, my mail lady will take it home with her for supper.


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 4, 2010)

Keebs !!!  Was in Camilla yesterday, saw a place called Kebo's BBQ, didn't know you was in the bidnezz...

And, I'm wondering where all these devils is coming from and where they'll be come turkey season.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Keebs !!!  Was in Camilla yesterday, saw a place called Kebo's BBQ, didn't know you was in the bidnezz...



 SSSHHHHHHH you're gonna blow my cover!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Keebs !!!  Was in Camilla yesterday, saw a place called Kebo's BBQ, didn't know you was in the bidnezz...
> 
> And, I'm wondering where all these devils is coming from and where they'll be come turkey season.





Don`t shoot that downguy!!! 230, 000 volts landin` anywhere within 50 yards of you ain`t gonna do you much good!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t shoot that downguy!!! 230, 000 volts landin` anywhere within 50 yards of you ain`t gonna do you much good!!!



The turkeys Nic, the turkeys.... we gotta get you some specs.

Seriously, though, as a reformed electrician, I done been shocked all I want to, I leave them thangs alone.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t shoot that downguy!!! 230, 000 volts landin` anywhere within 50 yards of you ain`t gonna do you much good!!!


Kill them and cook them, all in one shot? It's bloody genius|!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Snatch it up by the tail, throw it in a sack or empty garbage can, and call one of us South Georgia boys. And don`t name the dadgum thing!!!



don't forget to to video said "snatching by the tail". It's a lot harder than it sounds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> don't forget to to video said "snatching by the tail". It's a lot harder than it sounds.





Can a Wisconsinite-Wisconsonillian, whatever they call theirselves up there, do they know how to catch possums? 

Hey Pirate, are you sure you know how to skin possum?  


Weren`t that a line in "Jeremiah Johnson"?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Can a Wisconsinite-Wisconsonillian, whatever they call theirselves up there, do they know how to catch possums?
> 
> Hey Pirate, are you sure you know how to skin possum?
> 
> ...



I dunno. I do know that an Alabama possum had no problem leaving four bloodied up rednecks sitting in the middle of a dirt road.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. I do know that an Alabama possum had no problem leaving four bloodied up rednecks sitting in the middle of a dirt road.





I`d like to hear this story...and I got plenty of time...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to hear this story...and I got plenty of time...



About 1986 or so, me and three buddies were driving home after a dove shoot and drinking a few beers. Well, this possum walks right out in the middle of the road and stops, looking at the car. This was where things went downhill:
"Hey! lets catch that possum!" (beer logic made it sound simple)
So we get out and surround this thing. "He'll play dead when we grab his tail." (Beer logic again. Don't remember which idjit said it, but it seemed like a good idea.)
Now, i grabbed the tail and the critter turned into a ball of teeth and claws. I dropped it when it nailed my forearm. It latched onto buddy #2's leg, so he tried to kick it off. Buddy #3 caught possum like a football( except footballs don't bite you in the belly) and then spun around slinging possum to buddy #4, who caught him in mid-air by the neck with the possum facing him. After the bleeding started, he was trying to sling him off his arm so i grabbed the tail again and tried to pull him off buddy#4's arm. Sooo........ now i'm holding onto the tail again with the arm that wasn't bleeding. He fixed that in a hurry as i fell backward over buddy #2 who was still whining about his  bleeding leg. Deciding playtime was over the possum walked off into the bushes. I haven't tried to catch a possum since.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 4, 2010)

Me and a few buddies had a similar ( but not so bloody ) beer driven encounter with an armadillo. Glad they didn't have camera phones back then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> About 1986 or so, me and three buddies were driving home after a dove shoot and drinking a few beers. Well, this possum walks right out in the middle of the road and stops, looking at the car. This was where things went downhill:
> "Hey! lets catch that possum!" (beer logic made it sound simple)
> So we get out and surround this thing. "He'll play dead when we grab his tail." (Beer logic again. Don't remember which idjit said it, but it seemed like a good idea.)
> Now, i grabbed the tail and the critter turned into a ball of teeth and claws. I dropped it when it nailed my forearm. It latched onto buddy #2's leg, so he tried to kick it off. Buddy #3 caught possum like a football( except footballs don't bite you in the belly) and then spun around slinging possum to buddy #4, who caught him in mid-air by the neck with the possum facing him. After the bleeding started, he was trying to sling him off his arm so i grabbed the tail again and tried to pull him off buddy#4's arm. Sooo........ now i'm holding onto the tail again with the arm that wasn't bleeding. He fixed that in a hurry as i fell backward over buddy #2 who was still whining about his  bleeding leg. Deciding playtime was over the possum walked off into the bushes. I haven't tried to catch a possum since.






    
    
    


Nobody, but nobody, on this forum of close to 70,000, or all the other folks I know, can tell a story like you can,my Friend. You, Sir, are a balladeer of the finest order.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nobody, but nobody, on this forum of close to 70,000, or all the other folks I know, can tell a story like you can,my Friend. You, Sir, are a balladeer of the finest order.



Jerry Clower aint got nuthin on Bamma.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nobody, but nobody, on this forum of close to 70,000, or all the other folks I know, can tell a story like you can,my Friend. You, Sir, are a balladeer of the finest order.



The actual event probably took less than 10 seconds. That possum made short work of us.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Jerry Clower aint got nuthin on Bamma.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The actual event probably took less than 10 seconds. That possum made short work of us.





I would have given half a night of heavy drinkin`, to have been right in the midst of that free-for-all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> About 1986 or so, me and three buddies were driving home after a dove shoot and drinking a few beers. Well, this possum walks right out in the middle of the road and stops, looking at the car. This was where things went downhill:
> "Hey! lets catch that possum!" (beer logic made it sound simple)
> So we get out and surround this thing. "He'll play dead when we grab his tail." (Beer logic again. Don't remember which idjit said it, but it seemed like a good idea.)
> Now, i grabbed the tail and the critter turned into a ball of teeth and claws. I dropped it when it nailed my forearm. It latched onto buddy #2's leg, so he tried to kick it off. Buddy #3 caught possum like a football( except footballs don't bite you in the belly) and then spun around slinging possum to buddy #4, who caught him in mid-air by the neck with the possum facing him. After the bleeding started, he was trying to sling him off his arm so i grabbed the tail again and tried to pull him off buddy#4's arm. Sooo........ now i'm holding onto the tail again with the arm that wasn't bleeding. He fixed that in a hurry as i fell backward over buddy #2 who was still whining about his  bleeding leg. Deciding playtime was over the possum walked off into the bushes. I haven't tried to catch a possum since.





Nicodemus said:


> Nobody, but nobody, on this forum of close to 70,000, or all the other folks I know, can tell a story like you can,my Friend. You, Sir, are a balladeer of the finest order.


I agree with you on that one!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> About 1986 or so, me and three buddies were driving home after a dove shoot and drinking a few beers. Well, this possum walks right out in the middle of the road and stops, looking at the car. This was where things went downhill:
> "Hey! lets catch that possum!" (beer logic made it sound simple)
> So we get out and surround this thing. "He'll play dead when we grab his tail." (Beer logic again. Don't remember which idjit said it, but it seemed like a good idea.)
> Now, i grabbed the tail and the critter turned into a ball of teeth and claws. I dropped it when it nailed my forearm. It latched onto buddy #2's leg, so he tried to kick it off. Buddy #3 caught possum like a football( except footballs don't bite you in the belly) and then spun around slinging possum to buddy #4, who caught him in mid-air by the neck with the possum facing him. After the bleeding started, he was trying to sling him off his arm so i grabbed the tail again and tried to pull him off buddy#4's arm. Sooo........ now i'm holding onto the tail again with the arm that wasn't bleeding. He fixed that in a hurry as i fell backward over buddy #2 who was still whining about his  bleeding leg. Deciding playtime was over the possum walked off into the bushes. I haven't tried to catch a possum since.



I don't know what to say,I am still trying to catch my breath from laughing so hard


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Gee guys, thanks for the sympathy. 
Some neo-sporin ointment, band-aids, gauze wraps and a few more beers and everything was okay.
Bad memories........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Gee guys, thanks for the sympathy.
> Some neo-sporin ointment, band-aids, gauze wraps and a few more beers and everything was okay.
> Bad memories........



Aaaawwww Wobert..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Gee guys, thanks for the sympathy.
> Some neo-sporin ointment, band-aids, gauze wraps and a few more beers and everything was okay.
> Bad memories........





Bad memories? Man, those are great memories! Makes me want to load up and go barehand some varmints. I`ll swing by and pick you up, Robert. Won`t be nothin` between here and LA safe.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Gee guys, thanks for the sympathy.
> Some neo-sporin ointment, band-aids, gauze wraps and a few more beers and everything was okay.
> Bad memories........



I going to buy you a few beers,  I would like to see that in persons.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bad memories? Man, those are great memories! Makes me want to load up and go barehand some varmints. I`ll swing by and pick you up, Robert. Won`t be nothin` between here and LA safe.



If you think that's fun, take up running a trap line for furbearers. Just remember, NEVER forget whether you are looking at a short chain or long chain trap when there is a really mad Bobcat in it. Don't ask me how i know this.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2010)

Just wondering, can possums carry rabies??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawwww Wobert..............



Thanks, Keebo-babe!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just wondering, can possums carry rabies??



yes, but this one was only carrying a can of "butt-whippin".


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bad memories? Man, those are great memories! Makes me want to load up and go barehand some varmints. I`ll swing by and pick you up, Robert. Won`t be nothin` between here and LA safe.



Swing by and pick me up, I'll bring my video cam. Something like this NEEDS to be shared with the world!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Swing by and pick me up, I'll bring my video cam. Something like this NEEDS to be shared with the world!



I am NOT repeating those events again. I hope that possum got hit by a car and lived just long enough to get hit by another car.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If you think that's fun, take up running a trap line for furbearers. Just remember, NEVER forget whether you are looking at a short chain or long chain trap when there is a really mad Bobcat in it. Don't ask me how i know this.


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> About 1986 or so, me and three buddies were driving home after a dove shoot and drinking a few beers. Well, this possum walks right out in the middle of the road and stops, looking at the car. This was where things went downhill:
> "Hey! lets catch that possum!" (beer logic made it sound simple)
> So we get out and surround this thing. "He'll play dead when we grab his tail." (Beer logic again. Don't remember which idjit said it, but it seemed like a good idea.)
> Now, i grabbed the tail and the critter turned into a ball of teeth and claws. I dropped it when it nailed my forearm. It latched onto buddy #2's leg, so he tried to kick it off. Buddy #3 caught possum like a football( except footballs don't bite you in the belly) and then spun around slinging possum to buddy #4, who caught him in mid-air by the neck with the possum facing him. After the bleeding started, he was trying to sling him off his arm so i grabbed the tail again and tried to pull him off buddy#4's arm. Sooo........ now i'm holding onto the tail again with the arm that wasn't bleeding. He fixed that in a hurry as i fell backward over buddy #2 who was still whining about his  bleeding leg. Deciding playtime was over the possum walked off into the bushes. I haven't tried to catch a possum since.





Thanks for the laugh Bama

Thats a great story one of those you tell the grandkids.


howdy folks


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I am NOT repeating those events again.


Where is that chicken smiley?


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> About 1986 or so, me and three buddies were driving home after a dove shoot and drinking a few beers. Well, this possum walks right out in the middle of the road and stops, looking at the car. This was where things went downhill:
> "Hey! lets catch that possum!" (beer logic made it sound simple)
> So we get out and surround this thing. "He'll play dead when we grab his tail." (Beer logic again. Don't remember which idjit said it, but it seemed like a good idea.)
> Now, i grabbed the tail and the critter turned into a ball of teeth and claws. I dropped it when it nailed my forearm. It latched onto buddy #2's leg, so he tried to kick it off. Buddy #3 caught possum like a football( except footballs don't bite you in the belly) and then spun around slinging possum to buddy #4, who caught him in mid-air by the neck with the possum facing him. After the bleeding started, he was trying to sling him off his arm so i grabbed the tail again and tried to pull him off buddy#4's arm. Sooo........ now i'm holding onto the tail again with the arm that wasn't bleeding. He fixed that in a hurry as i fell backward over buddy #2 who was still whining about his  bleeding leg. Deciding playtime was over the possum walked off into the bushes. I haven't tried to catch a possum since.


 I can _SEE_ it!


Nicodemus said:


> I would have given half a night of heavy drinkin`, to have been right in the midst of that free-for-all.


You an' me both,brother!


rhbama3 said:


> Gee guys, thanks for the sympathy.
> Some neo-sporin ointment, band-aids, gauze wraps and a few more beers and everything was okay.
> Bad memories........


Good memories,now!


Capt Quirk said:


> Swing by and pick me up, I'll bring my video cam. Something like this NEEDS to be shared with the world!



Yes!!!!!!! Let's _DO IT!_ I wanna go! I'll play a version of "God's Own Drunk" [and a fearless man] for the video!  We'll make millions!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If you think that's fun, take up running a trap line for furbearers. Just remember, NEVER forget whether you are looking at a short chain or long chain trap when there is a really mad Bobcat in it. Don't ask me how i know this.



I hear another story a brewing......


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Can a Wisconsinite-Wisconsonillian, whatever they call theirselves up there, do they know how to catch possums?
> 
> Hey Pirate, are you sure you know how to skin possum?
> 
> ...



Some just call me Cheesehead...  Or Yanktress..

Who said anything about skinning anything? 



rhbama3 said:


> About 1986 or so, me and three buddies were driving home after a dove shoot and drinking a few beers. Well, this possum walks right out in the middle of the road and stops, looking at the car. This was where things went downhill:
> "Hey! lets catch that possum!" (beer logic made it sound simple)
> So we get out and surround this thing. "He'll play dead when we grab his tail." (Beer logic again. Don't remember which idjit said it, but it seemed like a good idea.)
> Now, i grabbed the tail and the critter turned into a ball of teeth and claws. I dropped it when it nailed my forearm. It latched onto buddy #2's leg, so he tried to kick it off. Buddy #3 caught possum like a football( except footballs don't bite you in the belly) and then spun around slinging possum to buddy #4, who caught him in mid-air by the neck with the possum facing him. After the bleeding started, he was trying to sling him off his arm so i grabbed the tail again and tried to pull him off buddy#4's arm. Sooo........ now i'm holding onto the tail again with the arm that wasn't bleeding. He fixed that in a hurry as i fell backward over buddy #2 who was still whining about his  bleeding leg. Deciding playtime was over the possum walked off into the bushes. I haven't tried to catch a possum since.



Dear Lord!  It's SOOO getting the gun!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Gee guys, thanks for the sympathy.
> Some neo-sporin ointment, band-aids, gauze wraps and a few more beers and everything was okay.
> Bad memories........



Sympathy,at least you tried to catch it...I can see the picture in my mind ,makes me start laughing all over again


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

I can just feel the love here. 
I'm going out to the shed and make some jigheads and shad darts. Molten lead, molds, and fish hooks.... at least i'm safe with those. 
Thanks for the mold, JM!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Where is that chicken smiley?



only one I have


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I can just feel the love here.
> I'm going out to the shed and make some jigheads and shad darts. Molten lead, molds, and fish hooks.... at least i'm safe with those.


Wait! I'll bring my camera... and beer!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone want to borrow my 6 year for a week?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Anyone want to borrow my 6 year for a week?



6 year _what_?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> 6 year _what_?



Child......


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

Got four... wanna trade?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Anyone want to borrow my 6 year for a week?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Child......





Human cub?    NO!!!   You talkin` about something that will bite you!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Got four... wanna trade?



What are their ages and do they talk a lot?



Sterlo58 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Anyone want to borrow my 6 year for a week?



Dawn will take him, but if you think Zander's bad now wait til Dawn gets thru spoiling him for a week!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Human cub?    NO!!!   You talkin` about something that will bite you!!!!!



Just because I bite, doesn't mean he does....


I wonder what Grandma and Grandpa are doing this weeknd?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn will take him, but if you think Zander's bad now wait til Dawn gets thru spoiling him for a week!!



Can't be any worse from when he stays with the Grandparents...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Can't be any worse from when he stays with the Grandparents...



Wanna bet??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm outta here folks, headed to work, 2 more nights then back on the day shift Monday!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm outta here folks, headed to work, 2 more nights then back on the day shift Monday!!



Later dude.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Wassssssss Upppppppppp???


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna bet??



....that's ok, she can keep him and you and I can ride the Jeep around making people in your town talk....



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm outta here folks, headed to work, 2 more nights then back on the day shift Monday!!



Later!





Jeff C. said:


> Wassssssss Upppppppppp???



Well Helllloooooo there!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I gotta do my kitchen duties. Gunna whoop up some smoked sausage with peppers and onions, mashed taters and some sort of veggie. 

Catch up with yall later


----------



## Resica (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Some just call me Cheesehead...  Or Yanktress..


 




OutFishHim said:


> Anyone want to borrow my 6 year for a week?



Send him up to his homeland!!! Yankeeville!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well I gotta do my kitchen duties. Gunna whoop up some smoked sausage with peppers and onions, mashed taters and some sort of veggie.
> 
> Catch up with yall later



Yum!!!!



Resica said:


> Send him up to his homeland!!! Yankeeville!!



Yank!

Can I come????

Finally broke into some of that jam today......very good my friend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> About 1986 or so, me and three buddies were driving home after a dove shoot and drinking a few beers. Well, this possum walks right out in the middle of the road and stops, looking at the car. This was where things went downhill:
> "Hey! lets catch that possum!" (beer logic made it sound simple)
> So we get out and surround this thing. "He'll play dead when we grab his tail." (Beer logic again. Don't remember which idjit said it, but it seemed like a good idea.)
> Now, i grabbed the tail and the critter turned into a ball of teeth and claws. I dropped it when it nailed my forearm. It latched onto buddy #2's leg, so he tried to kick it off. Buddy #3 caught possum like a football( except footballs don't bite you in the belly) and then spun around slinging possum to buddy #4, who caught him in mid-air by the neck with the possum facing him. After the bleeding started, he was trying to sling him off his arm so i grabbed the tail again and tried to pull him off buddy#4's arm. Sooo........ now i'm holding onto the tail again with the arm that wasn't bleeding. He fixed that in a hurry as i fell backward over buddy #2 who was still whining about his  bleeding leg. Deciding playtime was over the possum walked off into the bushes. I haven't tried to catch a possum since.























Nicodemus said:


> Nobody, but nobody, on this forum of close to 70,000, or all the other folks I know, can tell a story like you can,my Friend. You, Sir, are a balladeer of the finest order.



Indeed.....



Sterlo58 said:


> Jerry Clower aint got nuthin on Bamma.



 Nope!!!



Nicodemus said:


> I would have given half a night of heavy drinkin`, to have been right in the midst of that free-for-all.



No doubt!!!



dougefresh said:


> Thanks for the laugh Bama
> 
> Thats a great story one of those you tell the grandkids.
> 
> ...



Hey douge....I'd like to hear the new 'Hero' version when it's time to tell the Grand younguns 



OutFishHim said:


> ....that's ok, she can keep him and you and I can ride the Jeep around making people in your town talk....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helllloooo beautimus!!


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey douge....I'd like to hear the new 'Hero' version when it's time to tell the Grand younguns


what up Jeff ya the one where there was 6 of them and he killed them all with his bare hand.


----------



## Resica (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yum!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's alright with the young one you're trying to ge rid of.

Sweet!!! Glad you like it!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What are their ages


3,4,10 and 12



OutFishHim said:


> and do they talk a lot?



Ummm... no! They are so quiet and well behaved! And, they'll eat anything you cook, even if you cook poorly *coff*yankee*coff*


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 4, 2010)

Deer stew hits the plate in 5 minutes, Mmmmmmmm !


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Deer stew hits the plate in 5 minutes, Mmmmmmmm !



Just had deer burgers here, thanks again for the venison Mangler


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 4, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Just had deer burgers here, thanks again for the venison Mangler



Grinder ???


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

Nope, preground. I really want a good grinder though. Anybody comment on the one Wally World sells?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Duke, Capt., How y'all are tonight??? Tater soup w/Ham and cheese Panini


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

Stuffed! Made a half dozen huge veni-burgers for supper. Talk about a bunch of happy bellies  How you doin Jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Stuffed! Made a half dozen huge veni-burgers for supper. Talk about a bunch of happy bellies  How you doin Jeffro?



Can't beat 'em Purty good, pressure washed out the big smoker today and burnin' off any water/moisture in it now. Gonna throw a couple of Butts on it tomorrow for a test run


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't beat 'em Purty good, pressure washed out the big smoker today and burnin' off any water/moisture in it now. Gonna throw a couple of Butts on it tomorrow for a test run



Whose butts? Who is in trouble now???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Oriental salad kit with a half pound of Old Bay seasoned steamed skrimp. Thanks, Publix!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oriental salad kit with a half pound of Old Bay seasoned steamed skrimp. Thanks, Publix!


I miss Publix...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Whose butts? Who is in trouble now???



Couple of Yanks.....Bostonians 



rhbama3 said:


> Oriental salad kit with a half pound of Old Bay seasoned steamed skrimp. Thanks, Publix!



Sounds Good!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Beer for supper


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oriental salad kit with a half pound of Old Bay seasoned steamed skrimp. Thanks, Publix!



Chicken-n-dumplins with mashed taters, blackeyed peas (wif snaps) and buttermilk biscuits. Thanks T-bug!     

Follow that with a hefty dose of Nyquil for Evilrubberducky, some Zyrtec for my mini-me and for myself, I'll be having four Advil and Robitussin DM for dessert.


----------



## slip (Nov 4, 2010)

man what a day....and again tomorow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Chicken-n-dumplins with mashed taters, blackeyed peas (wif snaps) and buttermilk biscuits. Thanks T-bug!
> 
> Follow that with a hefty dose of Nyquil for Evilrubberducky, some Zyrtec for my mini-me and for myself, I'll be having four Advil and Robitussin DM for dessert.


Bugsy!! 
one of these days you will wake up and be able to breathe normally without a stopped up head. Maybe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer for supper







turtlebug said:


> Chicken-n-dumplins with mashed taters, blackeyed peas (wif snaps) and buttermilk biscuits. Thanks T-bug!
> 
> Follow that with a hefty dose of Nyquil for Evilrubberducky, some Zyrtec for my mini-me and for myself, I'll be having four Advil and Robitussin DM for dessert.



My son Jared had an appt. at the Allergy Clinic today, he told the Dr. he wanted to be able to smell stuff 

I fired up the smoker the other day and said "Mannn...that smells good". He said, "I can't smell it Daddy".


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!
> one of these days you will wake up and be able to breathe normally without a stopped up head. Maybe.





It's not sinuses, I don't think.  

Spent 3.5 hours at Youth Care with Harley on Tuesday night for them to say he had a virus.  Some sort of mini-flu going around the schools right now. Took 1/2 of yesterday off to stay home with him and Clorox and Lysol every square inch of the house. Abbey says her throat is "scratchy" and I've started coughing.  

NOT the condition I need to be in this weekend for stalking 650 acres of deer infested woods.  

Wonder if they make pine or fresh earth flavored cough drops?     

Thought about taking tomorrow off to regroup and rest but I'm taking off from 12/24 til 1/3 so I don't wanna burn any time right now.  

Miss you guys and gals.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My son Jared had an appt. at the Allergy Clinic today, he told the Dr. he wanted to be able to smell stuff
> 
> I fired up the smoker the other day and said "Mannn...that smells good". He said, "I can't smell it Daddy".





Poor thang.  I know what he means. I FINALLY (with the help of Zyrtec overdoses and multiple bottles of Afrin) got it all cleared up/out and of course now the winter sniffle-bugs are gonna come out.  

Harley has done good. He's only been on antibiotics once in almost two years. He hated missing two days of school but I wasn't gonna send him so they could call me to come get him.  

Hope they can get him cleared up and he can smell daddy's cooking!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm back again, had to take time out fer supper, then an evil partner commandeered my puter. Had to rassle him to get it back.

Hey Bug !! Long time no see.
Try my uncle in law's cold remedy, large red HOT onion and a glass full of Wild Turkey, eat the onion like an apple, drink the whiskey and go to bed. It either kills you or cures you.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer for supper



Correction, scrambled eggs n beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Poor thang.  I know what he means. I FINALLY (with the help of Zyrtec overdoses and multiple bottles of Afrin) got it all cleared up/out and of course now the winter sniffle-bugs are gonna come out.
> 
> Harley has done good. He's only been on antibiotics once in almost two years. He hated missing two days of school but I wasn't gonna send him so they could call me to come get him.
> 
> Hope they can get him cleared up and he can smell daddy's cooking!



Thanks Tbug....Hope y'all rid yourselves of what's ailin' you also.



Sirduke said:


> I'm back again, had to take time out fer supper, then an evil partner commandeered my puter. Had to rassle him to get it back.
> 
> Hey Bug !! Long time no see.
> Try my uncle in law's cold remedy, large red HOT onion and a glass full of Wild Turkey, eat the onion like an apple, drink the whiskey and go to bed. It either kills you or cures you.



Bout killed me just thinkin' about it!!!



Hankus said:


> Correction, scrambled eggs n beer



Need sumpin solid


----------



## Otis (Nov 4, 2010)

Wine'er 

dine'er

then show her d door!


----------



## Resica (Nov 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It's not sinuses, I don't think.
> 
> Spent 3.5 hours at Youth Care with Harley on Tuesday night for them to say he had a virus.  Some sort of mini-flu going around the schools right now. Took 1/2 of yesterday off to stay home with him and Clorox and Lysol every square inch of the house. Abbey says her throat is "scratchy" and I've started coughing.
> 
> ...




Hope you and everyone else start feeling better soon!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 4, 2010)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Resica (Nov 4, 2010)

Howdy!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Beer I am


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2010)

Whew !!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew !!!!!



Sup MC  How's it hanging


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Gee guys, thanks for the sympathy.
> Some neo-sporin ointment, band-aids, gauze wraps and a few more beers and everything was okay.
> Bad memories........


Sorry.........It was a funny story told by someone with a gift for words!!!.....I'm sure you are all healed up by now!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just wondering, can possums carry rabies??


No........That information came from Freddie Cullens!!



Capt Quirk said:


> Nope, preground. I really want a good grinder though. Anybody comment on the one Wally World sells?


They work fine for occasional use!!...........I have one, and use it occasionally with good results!!...........I just wouldn't start up a deer processing business with it!!..........I don't think it was built for every day use!!



Capt Quirk said:


> I miss Publix...


Just one of the hazards of living in the wilds of Georgia!!



Good evening Folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer I am


Beer Me up Scotty!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

Evenin RUTT


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Beer Me up Scotty!!



Beer, its what's for dinner


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew !!!!!



Whoa!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry.........It was a funny story told by someone with a gift for words!!!.....I'm sure you are all healed up by now!!
> 
> No........That information came from Freddie Cullens!!
> 
> ...



Evenin'.....that fire is lookin' good!!!



Hankus said:


> Beer, its what's for dinner



_+ scrambled eggs_


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They work fine for occasional use!!...........I have one, and use it occasionally with good results!!...........I just wouldn't start up a deer processing business with it!!..........I don't think it was built for every day use!!


Just trying to save the cost of processing, if and when I start bagging deer... or get our lambs and goats 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just one of the hazards of living in the wilds of Georgia!!


Brother, you ain't kidding! Years ago, I was up in Powder Springs scouting a possible business location. I pulled into a gas station and asked the pump jockey where the fun was around there. He said "Like what?", and I replied, "You know, sex, drugs, rock and roll?" His reply was "We don't have none of that around here... you'll have to go on up to Buckshead for that.". 

I never really understood that until I moved here


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Just trying to save the cost of processing, if and when I start bagging deer... or get our lambs and goats
> 
> Brother, you ain't kidding! Years ago, I was up in Powder Springs scouting a possible business location. I pulled into a gas station and asked the pump jockey where the fun was around there. He said "Like what?", and I replied, "You know, sex, drugs, rock and roll?" His reply was "We don't have none of that around here... you'll have to go on up to Buckshead for that.".
> 
> I never really understood that until I moved here





I bought the second to last grinder that Tractor Supply sold, down here. Expensive, but I can grind an entire deer, twice, in 15 minutes. A good grinder will set you back a goodly sum but is worth it. Or, you can by a #32 handgrinder and use it. They work good too.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I bought the second to last grinder that Tractor Supply sold, down here. Expensive, but I can grind an entire deer, twice, in 15 minutes. A good grinder will set you back a goodly sum but is worth it. Or, you can by a #32 handgrinder and use it. They work good too.


I don't plan on using it a whole lot, but I also don't want the handle to break off the second time I use it, ya know?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sup MC  How's it hanging


 


Jeff C. said:


> Whoa!!!


 

Hey Hankus, Jeff, whoa is right. 40 folks in da' house, includin their kids, 40 burgers + 32 Pall Bark franks, lots of food, fireplace, firepit, heater on the deck, lots of grillin and chillin.

I'm tired now...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Evenin RUTT


Evening Beerkus!!



Hankus said:


> Beer, its what's for dinner


Or Breakfast!!



Jeff C. said:


> Whoa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna give the upgraded firepit a run this weekend!!



Capt Quirk said:


> Just trying to save the cost of processing, if and when I start bagging deer... or get our lambs and goats
> 
> Brother, you ain't kidding! Years ago, I was up in Powder Springs scouting a possible business location. I pulled into a gas station and asked the pump jockey where the fun was around there. He said "Like what?", and I replied, "You know, sex, drugs, rock and roll?" His reply was "We don't have none of that around here... you'll have to go on up to Buckshead for that.".
> 
> I never really understood that until I moved here


Sorta like them Genny's from Harbor Freight......Good for occasional use, but not everyday use!!

You might be able to find some of that SDRR around Powder Springs these days!!

As far as good grocery stores go around here.........Good luck!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 4, 2010)

Sup peeps


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Beerkus!!
> 
> Or Breakfast!!
> 
> ...



I must have missed your return...how'd that hunt go last weekend??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sup peeps



Whas gwine on BOSS


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 4, 2010)

Taco mac with bigox, tech lost, work from home tomorrow, wife and kids at her parents for the weekend.  Yeah cmon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sup peeps


Wasup Q!!.......Glad to see you are still around!!



Jeff C. said:


> I must have missed your return...how'd that hunt go last weekend??


Great time with a good bunch of folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Taco mac with bigox, tech lost, work from home tomorrow, wife and kids at her parents for the weekend.  Yeah cmon.



Look out.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

BOSS, I'm givin' that smoker a trial run tomorrow with a couple of butts!!  Gonna pull them and use Carolina with one and Sweet with other. Bringing them to a Family reunion on Saturday for a tasting with the cousins


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BOSS, I'm givin' that smoker a trial run tomorrow with a couple of butts!!  Gonna pull them and use Carolina with one and Sweet with other. Bringing them to a Family reunion on Saturday for a tasting with the cousins


That was a sweet looking smoker!!...........What kind of Hiney kissin did you have to do to procure that??.........Terri must be wearing some serious Bling for that one!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BOSS, I'm givin' that smoker a trial run tomorrow with a couple of butts!!  Gonna pull them and use Carolina with one and Sweet with other. Bringing them to a Family reunion on Saturday for a tasting with the cousins



Im sure it will turn out fine man.  Cook til 190'ish, put in a pan and wrap in foil, put in a cooler with a few towels for azcouple hours, remove and pull.  You will be able to remove most all the fat and connective tissue if you do that.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 4, 2010)

Dont add sauce to the meat... If you want sauce do it at an individual level...


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmmm... yall been busy!!! 

 Sounds like yall doin good tho!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im sure it will turn out fine man.  Cook til 190'ish, put in a pan and wrap in foil, put in a cooler with a few towels for azcouple hours, remove and pull.  You will be able to remove most all the fat and connective tissue if you do that.





BBQBOSS said:


> Dont add sauce to the meat... If you want sauce do it at an individual level...



Gotcha...Thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That was a sweet looking smoker!!...........What kind of Hiney kissin did you have to do to procure that??.........Terri must be wearing some serious Bling for that one!!



....Yeah well....I can say this much, you ought to see my Honey-Doo list now



SnowHunter said:


> Hmmm... yall been busy!!!
> 
> Sounds like yall doin good tho!!!!



Doin' alright Snowyy....You and the Family OK??? 

I'll try to get that info to you tomorrow, I sowwy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hmmm... yall been busy!!!
> 
> Sounds like yall doin good tho!!!!


Busy don't even begin to start to describe my week!!!

Hey Snowy!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> ....Yeah well....I can say this much, you ought to see my Honey-Doo list now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff  We're good!  

No hurry!!! I appreciate ya doin it for me!  Big hugs to you, Ms Terri and Jarred!  


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Busy don't even begin to start to describe my week!!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!


Hey Mitch! 

Night Mitch


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 4, 2010)

I finally got our website up n running 

I hope I'm not violating anything posting it here  

It aint much, but, its a start! 
X2 Farm


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Busy don't even begin to start to describe my week!!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!



Nite RUTT!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff  We're good!
> 
> No hurry!!! I appreciate ya doin it for me!  Big hugs to you, Ms Terri and Jarred!
> 
> ...



Will Do...I'll wait on givin' Ms Teri hers...she's snoozin'. Don't want to give her any ideas this late Jared on the other hand, I'll give him one fer ya right now

Jared said hugs back to ya He wants to know if you like FANCY cars


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite RUTT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawdy lawdy... unless is an old Charger or Elanor... I'm a truck kinda gal


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Good start on the website Snowy.....now I see why you wanted that info. Next time I go, I'll gather more for you. I admire what you're doing!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy lawdy... unless is an old Charger or Elanor... I'm a truck kinda gal



That's what I told him....he said he didn't care, either way, he likes them too


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good start on the website Snowy.....now I see why you wanted that info. Next time I go, I'll gather more for you. I admire what you're doing!!!


Thank You!  Aww no need for that  but Thank You, again 


Jeff C. said:


> That's what I told him....he said he didn't care, either way, he likes them too



A guy after my own heart 


Alright, I gotta call it a night  its way past my bedtime   

Night Yall!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 5, 2010)

Late night or early morning...not sure which.   Where is everybody?     Bunch of panti-weights!     Oh well, back to work!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

wake up time.....Last day  of the week and then it's fishing time!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2010)

Rise and shine.  Let's get this day gone so the weekend can arrive.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rise and shine.  Let's get this day gone so the weekend can arrive.





Morning


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Tiny, giw MORNEN to yalses


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Tiny, giw MORNEN to yalses



Wake up Hankus,you driveling while sleeping again!!!!


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 5, 2010)

Morning ya'll  YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !  A little chilly this morning, Dogs did not even want to go out. Not really that cold yet. 
Coffee is ready. Have a great day, T.G.I.F.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning ya'll  YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !  A little chilly this morning, Dogs did not even want to go out. Not really that cold yet.
> Coffee is ready. Have a great day, T.G.I.F.



It is finally getting comfortable,not chilly yet.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Tiny, giw MORNEN to yalses





jmfauver said:


> Wake up Hankus,you driveling while sleeping again!!!!



I believe Hankus needs a whole pot of coffee this morning.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I believe Hankus needs a whole pot of coffee this morning.



Either that or a nap ...Though I can say I have had those days as well


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Definite nap. Was late to werk 10 min


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Definite nap. Was late to werk 10 min



Just remember 8hrs to quitting time!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 5, 2010)

Morning folks.  Just a fly by to check on things.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Just a fly by to check on things.



hey Kim......How your Dad doing?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Mornin RM


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

FREE RACCOONS

They are free range, middle GA, small to medium and feed primarily in trashcans. No references but prefer table scraps and honey buns. Anybody interested


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> FREE RACCOONS
> 
> They are free range, middle GA, small to medium and feed primarily in trashcans. No references but prefer table scraps and honey buns. Anybody interested



Keep'em alive....bama might be interested for 'REVENGE' purposes only.

No wait....that was a POSSUM wasn't it???

Ain't they cousins or sumpin???

Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Mornin' GIW, BIGGUN, F14G, RM, Hankus....aka, the EARLY BIRDS!!!

Gonna be a good day today!!! Smokin' a couple of Butts on the New(used) smoker. Puttin her through a trial run....see how  she's gonna act.

Jared is up and attending his 1st BBQ 101 class, From rubbin'em down to startin' it up, to monitoring the temps, to adding wood, to tinkering with ventilation.

This should be FUN!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> ....that's ok, she can keep him and you and I can ride the Jeep around making people in your town talk....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Remind me to tell you the message on the answering machine from the guy we ran into at the liquor store!!




Jeff C. said:


> My son Jared had an appt. at the Allergy Clinic today, he told the Dr. he wanted to be able to smell stuff
> 
> I fired up the smoker the other day and said "Mannn...that smells good". He said, "I can't smell it Daddy".



Sooooooo, he's got his fangers stuck up his nose VS somebodies buttocks??




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' GIW, BIGGUN, F14G, RM, Hankus....aka, the EARLY BIRDS!!!
> 
> Gonna be a good day today!!! Smokin' a couple of Butts on the New(used) smoker. Puttin her through a trial run....see how  she's gonna act.
> 
> ...






Watch yo back!!



Later ya'll, I gotta crash!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Seed ya quack


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone want to attend a "fence building party" this weekend??

 At least it is Friday, at least it is Friday, at least it is FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

For my buddy!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Anyone want to attend a "fence building party" this weekend??
> 
> At least it is Friday, at least it is Friday, at least it is FRIDAY!!!!



When and where?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> For my buddy!



Oh BAMA!!!!!!!!!!!Nics got a wittle friend for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> For my buddy!




Dadburnit, Nic!
 That looks just like an alabama possum! Too early in the morning to be scaring me like that!
Now i got goosebumps again.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadburnit, Nic!
> That looks just like an alabama possum! Too early in the morning to be scaring me like that!
> Now i got goosebumps again.......





Chances are good he got kin over there.   This another one that refused to sull up. He challenged anybody who walked up, to a pitched battle. If I woulda had the time, I would have whipped him down, but naturally, I had some business to tend to.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Chances are good he got kin over there.   This another one that refused to sull up. He challenged anybody who walked up, to a pitched battle. If I woulda had the time, I would have whipped him down, but naturally, I had some business to tend to.



I suspect so  


Mornin keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Chances are good he got kin over there.   This another one that refused to sull up. He challenged anybody who walked up, to a pitched battle. If I woulda had the time, I would have whipped him down, but naturally, I had some business to tend to.



Just grab him by the tail and he'll play dead!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just grab him by the tail and he'll play dead!





The Redhead tried that. He really got mad then.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just grab him by the tail and he'll play dead!



I seem to be hearin that advice quite often round here


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I seem to be hearin that advice quite often round here


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



Hey easy bamer that weren't directed at you  I don't mess with possums neither. I gots 2 dogs for that job.  Keepin the chickens possum free so far.

That was fer "ol more importent bidness to tend to"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I suspect so
> 
> 
> Mornin keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



so what up with da fence lady?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> so what up with da fence lady?



She needs one built duh


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> so what up with da fence lady?





Hankus said:


> She needs one built duh



Replacing rope fence with the GOOD stuff, 9 ga. aluminum!!  Dadblamed Kebo thinks he can just *smooozze* his way under the rope one, stretch it out & go eat hay whenever he wants!!and of course, Bear & Dreamer think they need to stay with him!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> She needs one built duh



Yea Yea Yea...I asked when and where and she ignored me,besides I was gonna help,if I could


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Replacing rope fence with the GOOD stuff, 9 ga. aluminum!!  Dadblamed Kebo thinks he can just *smooozze* his way under the rope one, stretch it out & go eat hay whenever he wants!!and of course, Bear & Dreamer think they need to stay with him!!



So do ya need some extra hands or what?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Replacing rope fence with the GOOD stuff, 9 ga. aluminum!!  Dadblamed Kebo thinks he can just *smooozze* his way under the rope one, stretch it out & go eat hay whenever he wants!!and of course, Bear & Dreamer think they need to stay with him!!



Pull you a couple of strands of barbwire, banjo-string tight. Or some 4 foot hogwire with two stands up top. He will stay put.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 5, 2010)

And after the fence party, we can have a good ol' fashioned barn raisin here!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So do ya need some extra hands or what?


Naahhh, thanks though, J & I have it down to a routine and can do it blindfolded!   Gloves? check, Wire? Check, Pliers? Check, T-post? Check, Insulators? Check, beer, double check!!  Oh & this weekend? Coveralls!!!
It's just their pen we're having to fix, not a "whole new fence", thankfully!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naahhh, thanks though, J & I have it down to a routine and can do it blindfolded!   Gloves? check, Wire? Check, Pliers? Check, T-post? Check, Insulators? Check, beer, double check!!  Oh & this weekend? Coveralls!!!
> It's just their pen we're having to fix, not a "whole new fence", thankfully!!





When I get back to work, want me to set aside you a couple of good corner posts, and bracin` posts?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Pull you a couple of strands of barbwire, banjo-string tight. Or some 4 foot hogwire with two stands up top. He will stay put.


 You ever seen what barbwire will do to a horse?!?!
And hog wire they for some reason like to get their hooves caught in!!  THAT is why it's 'lectric all the way!!



Capt Quirk said:


> And after the fence party, we can have a good ol' fashioned barn raisin here!


Pole barn or covered??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> When I get back to work, want me to set aside you a couple of good corner posts, and bracin` posts?



Green ones????  HECK YEAH!!
The EMC boys brought us a few but they were 'bout rotten and we had to cut a bunch off of them before they were fit to use!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Green ones????  HECK YEAH!!
> The EMC boys brought us a few but they were 'bout rotten and we had to cut a bunch off of them before they were fit to use!





I can get you either ones, but I prefer creosote. In fact, I won`t set a green CCA on my property. I can set a creosote post for you, that will be there for your great grandchilluns to pull wire too.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naahhh, thanks though, J & I have it down to a routine and can do it blindfolded!   Gloves? check, Wire? Check, Pliers? Check, T-post? Check, Insulators? Check, beer, double check!!  Oh & this weekend? Coveralls!!!
> It's just their pen we're having to fix, not a "whole new fence", thankfully!!



No problem,guess I will go fishing instead


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No problem,guess I will go fishing instead



That was a better plan to start with


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Pole barn or covered??


Wood covered 


Hey Snowy- http://homesteader2.blogspot.com/2010/03/new-site.html  The site looks like a good start. If you want it tweaked, I can do that for ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Remind me to tell you the message on the answering machine from the guy we ran into at the liquor store!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said he wanted to come spend a week with you and Ms. Dawn



Nicodemus said:


> For my buddy!







Hankus said:


> I seem to be hearin that advice quite often round here







Hankus said:


> That was a better plan to start with





What y'all derring up in heah???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What y'all derring up in heah???


Waiting on you...............................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Waiting on you...............................



I's been busy....tinkerin' with the new 'TOY'


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=581182


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Howdy Smoke

Evenin stawker


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I's been busy....tinkerin' with the new 'TOY'
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=581182


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Smoke
> 
> Evenin stawker



Sup.....Ram.....uh....Rumblin' Man!!



Keebs said:


>



Not really!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup.....Ram.....uh....Rumblin' Man!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not really!!



If you hear the rumble then ya know I'm ramblin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Smoke
> 
> Evenin stawker






Jeff C. said:


> Sup.....Ram.....uh....Rumblin' Man!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not really!!


 problems??


----------



## Jranger (Nov 5, 2010)

Yo yo yo... Supa fly!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Yo yo yo... Supa fly!


Well I'll be, look who the cat's done drug back in here!! 
Hey puddin'!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well I'll be, look who the cat's done drug back in here!!
> Hey puddin'!



I been trying to be good...

Hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I been trying to be good...
> 
> Hey Keebs



 ppffftt, you's always good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> If you hear the rumble then ya know I'm ramblin



Yazzah....



Keebs said:


> problems??



Not really...just a little finicky. I don't imagine the wind is helping. The good thing is, that the separate digital probes I have each Butt is only 1 deg. apart



Jranger said:


> Yo yo yo... Supa fly!



YO!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not really...just a little finicky. I don't imagine the wind is helping. The good thing is, that the separate digital probes I have each Butt is only 1 deg. apart



 All a part of the learnin' process!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 5, 2010)

Mmmmmm late lunch at bogeys.... Buffalo tenders and shiner bock. Yeah cmon


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmm late lunch at bogeys.... Buffalo tenders and shiner bock. Yeah cmon



10 min from there and no call

I could have pick up Miss Jessica on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> All a part of the learnin' process!!



Yessum!!! J-Man is back in action, monitoring it for me. Now I can go into Beerkus mode


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 10 min from there and no call
> 
> I could have pick up Miss Jessica on the way.



Im still here.


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmm late lunch at bogeys.... Buffalo tenders and shiner bock. Yeah cmon



Still workin hard I see


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 5, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Still workin hard I see



Yessirrrrr.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im still here.



Your going to need a ride huh!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessum!!! J-Man is back in action, monitoring it for me. Now I can go into Beerkus mode



Soon as I get home from werk its drinkin beer n loadin chickens


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your going to need a ride huh!



Naw man... Only been here an hour, had lunch and two cold drafts... Im good.


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 5, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your going to need a ride huh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessum!!! J-Man is back in action, monitoring it for me. Now I can go into Beerkus mode





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your going to need a ride huh!



I might


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw man... Only been here an hour, had lunch and two cold drafts... Im good.



this is the coldest bud I ever had.  has ice crystals in it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> this is the coldest bud I ever had.  has ice crystals in it


 You wiff Matty??


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You wiff Matty??



he wishes!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

y'all quit teasin me bout beer


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> he wishes!






Hankus said:


> y'all quit teasin me bout beer


 Ooooppsss, forgot my count........................ 2


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> y'all quit teasin me bout beer



well look who shows up when beer is the subject


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> well look who shows up when beer is the subject


his beerradarthingamajiggy went off!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I have a couple of ice cold Coors, and some apple pie whiskey, around here somewheres. I might better go take a look...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I have a couple of ice cold Coors, and some apple pie whiskey, around here somewheres. I might better go take a look...



just remember the old saying...beer before liquor, never been sicker!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I have a couple of ice cold Coors, and some apple pie whiskey, around here somewheres. I might better go take a look...






Strych9 said:


> just remember the old saying...beer before liquor, never been sicker!


  No WONDER!!  Oh well, never mattered with me, I mix, I get sick..............


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Beerrun begins now  drinkin to ensue


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Matty?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> just remember the old saying...beer before liquor, never been sicker!



Y'all know why dontcha


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Matty?



 they got him


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Y'all know why dontcha






Hankus said:


> they got him


 they'll brang him back, he ain't cooking............


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

One


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2010)

Evening dribblers!!  Last night at work!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Y'all know why dontcha





Keebs said:


> they'll brang him back, he ain't cooking............


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Two

The beer preps the system for hi vol low alcohol. Then when likker is introduced the body continues the adsorption rate. More alcohol in the system faster means drunker usually makes the individual sick.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Two
> 
> The beer preps the system for hi vol low alcohol. Then when likker is introduced the body continues the adsorption rate. More alcohol in the system faster means drunker usually makes the individual sick.



Sounds like a man who has experienced this a time or 3.  

all this talk about cold ones makes me wish it were 8pm so I'd be getting off work!


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Two
> 
> The beer preps the system for hi vol low alcohol. Then when likker is introduced the body continues the adsorption rate. More alcohol in the system faster means drunker usually makes the individual sick.



I'll be durn


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Looks like you might be able to take MARTA to tha sto soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Looks like you might be able to take MARTA to tha sto soon



NOOOOOO...not down here huh??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Two
> 
> The beer preps the system for hi vol low alcohol. Then when likker is introduced the body continues the adsorption rate. More alcohol in the system faster means drunker usually makes the individual sick.



Danggggg.....Beerkus, the Professor!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Three


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2010)

Y'all vote and let me know if this birds gonna fly.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=581242


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> I'll be durn



You very well may be sir  Man I love Tombstone


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Quack!

It's getting too cold for beer... Bourbon is a different story


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Hey


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Quack!
> 
> It's getting too cold for beer... Bourbon is a different story



 too cold for beer. Obviously you've been mislead, misinformed, lied to


----------



## Krickit (Nov 5, 2010)

Evening y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Evening y'all!


 
Howdy Klickit...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Evening y'all!



Well hello there  

Five


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

Hank, your logic is hard to argue with.


----------



## Krickit (Nov 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Klickit...



Wow....Klickit - that's new


----------



## Krickit (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well hello there
> 
> Five



How's it going??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Wow....Klickit - that's new


 
Not if you're Japanese....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Six


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Hey Bud....when do you want me to send Jared for a week



Krickit said:


> Evening y'all!



Hi There!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hank, your logic is hard to argue with.



Yeah....it had me scratchin' my head too!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bud....when do you want me to send Jared for a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That was a fine confluence of imponderables, weren`t it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Six



Slow down boy...I won't be able to keep up!!!

You better be savin' dem Tabs J-Man told me last night "when I get that Mercedes" I said "whoa!! when are you gettin' a Mercedes"? he said "the same day I get the Lamborghini"


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That was a fine confluence of imponderables, weren`t it!



Yes it was!!  

Miraculously


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Krickit said:


> How's it going??



Slow postin and drunk as a 5 eyed catfish in a nuclear pond. How you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Slow down boy...I won't be able to keep up!!!
> 
> You better be savin' dem Tabs J-Man told me last night "when I get that Mercedes" I said "whoa!! when are you gettin' a Mercedes"? he said "the same day I get the Lamborghini"


 
Tell him Mercedes is junk, they just announced a big recall today. That way he will only have to get the Lamborghini..


----------



## Krickit (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Slow postin and drunk as a 5 eyed catfish in a nuclear pond. How you?



LOL!!  I will not be drinking much any time soon, because it's starting to mess with me and not in a great way.  

I'm doing ok.  Just sitting on the couch, watching TV, and missing Jamie....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hank, your logic is hard to argue with.





Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bud....when do you want me to send Jared for a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What logic


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Evening peeps!
Quick driveby. About to go drop some money at Wallyworld and possibly k-mart. trying to touch base with a guy selling a trolling motor that i think will be a good replacement for my rudderless one.
I plan to spend most of the morning and day tomorrow pulling up carpet and taking compartments apart to get ready for the new carpet.


----------



## Krickit (Nov 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not if you're Japanese....



 Well I guess you do a have a point there.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Slow down boy...I won't be able to keep up!!!
> 
> You better be savin' dem Tabs J-Man told me last night "when I get that Mercedes" I said "whoa!! when are you gettin' a Mercedes"? he said "the same day I get the Lamborghini"



Sorry bout the bottles  NAWT



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him Mercedes is junk, they just announced a big recall today. That way he will only have to get the Lamborghini..



FORD !!!! Yeehawwwww 



Krickit said:


> LOL!!  I will not be drinking much any time soon, because it's starting to mess with me and not in a great way.
> 
> I'm doing ok.  Just sitting on the couch, watching TV, and missing Jamie....



Will Sulli be pickin up yer slack


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening peeps!
> Quick driveby. About to go drop some money at Wallyworld and possibly k-mart. trying to touch base with a guy selling a trolling motor that i think will be a good replacement for my rudderless one.
> I plan to spend most of the morning and day tomorrow pulling up carpet and taking compartments apart to get ready for the new carpet.



HEllO BAMER  is it story time yet


----------



## Krickit (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Will Sulli be pickin up yer slack



More than likely...he's in Vegas and drinking for free, so ya know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him Mercedes is junk, they just announced a big recall today. That way he will only have to get the Lamborghini..



Actually....that's a Very good idea, he's just added Porche's to the mix now



Krickit said:


> LOL!!  I will not be drinking much any time soon, because it's starting to mess with me and not in a great way.
> 
> I'm doing ok.  Just sitting on the couch, watching TV, and missing Jamie....



It's sposed to MESS with you 



rhbama3 said:


> Evening peeps!
> Quick driveby. About to go drop some money at Wallyworld and possibly k-mart. trying to touch base with a guy selling a trolling motor that i think will be a good replacement for my rudderless one.
> I plan to spend most of the morning and day tomorrow pulling up carpet and taking compartments apart to get ready for the new carpet.



Beep Beep!!



Hankus said:


> Sorry bout the bottles  NAWT


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Krickit said:


> More than likely...he's in Vegas and drinking for free, so ya know.



Yes'm I know. I hope he does the drivel crowd proud  I still want to play him lit


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Matty?



Yes dear?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually....that's a Very good idea, he's just added Porche's to the mix now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Smoke  8


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Smoke  8



I walk in da house and Ms Teri says....I smell smoke Really???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yes dear?



BOSS ya stilt owes me a drank


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

I forgot   5


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 5, 2010)

This day at work will never end!!!! :banghe


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Matty?





Hankus said:


> BOSS ya stilt owes me a drank



Next time i see you i will deliver it to ya at 65mph.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I walk in da house and Ms Teri says....I smell smoke Really???



  Least it weren't beer


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I forgot   5



Idjith 



OutFishHim said:


> This day at work will never end!!!! :banghe



Loser


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 5, 2010)

Evening y'all ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HEllO BAMER  is it story time yet



today's story is my brief stint as a trapper:
way back when, i met a nurse whose husband was an avid duck hunter living just south of Luverne, Al. I went hunting with him and his buddy that i'll leave nameless and we became friends,hunting together often. "Jake" was 5 foot tall with beard and hair down to his belt( Nicodemus looks clean shaven compared to this guy). He was married to a 6 foot tall cross-eyed platinum blond( she's not in the story, but she's worth the visual) and they lived next door to a chicken farm. Anyway, my buddy invited me to go duck hunting the next morning, so after work i drove from Montgomery to his house and spent the night. After duck hunting, Jake asked me if i wanted to go put out a trap line and check it the next morning. Nobody told me cotton balls squirted with 3 week old rotten fish juice was the bait. That was some kinda horrible, nasty smell. Anyway, we put a bunch of traps out, wax papered, sand sifted, wax dipped leg traps, with all the fixin's. Later that evening we went out to dinner in Troy. It was wooly booger and cross-eyes anniversary so i treated them to a nice steak dinner at Western Sizzlin'. 
On the way back to the house, idjit says lets check the ditch trap. bunch of curvy, dirt roads later we stop and shine a spotlight in a ditch. Sure enough, that stanky fish juice has done nabbed a huge bobcat. He wasn't happy, either. That sucker was growling, hissing, and spitting something fierce. I was given the honor of clubbing the booger in the head with the little billy club in the back of the truck. They didn't like shooting them because of the hole and the blood on the fur. 
 Now, this is where the friendship started parting ways:
After asking TWICE: "Is he in a long or short chain trap?" I was told short chain. He lied.
I got within 3 feet and rared back with the club and somehow that cat went from sitting still to latched onto my boot. I freely admit that i screamed like a little girl. I was trying to pull my foot free, the cat was stretched like an ironing board, and his back leg was locked up in the leghold trap and we were just not moving. 
Seeing my situation, my former friend  jumped out and saved the day, but not my boot. That cat shredded the leather better than running a sawzall up and down it.
He  thought it was funny, i was terrified, and cross eyed platinum blond( i can't say that enough) never left the vehicle but i could hear her screaming. 
As with the possum, i was thru with trapping after that. Never did get along too well with them after that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> today's story is my brief stint as a trapper:
> way back when, i met a nurse whose husband was an avid duck hunter living just south of Luverne, Al. I went hunting with him and his buddy that i'll leave nameless and we became friends,hunting together often. "Jake" was 5 foot tall with beard and hair down to his belt( Nicodemus looks clean shaven compared to this guy). He was married to a 6 foot tall cross-eyed platinum blond( she's not in the story, but she's worth the visual) and they lived next door to a chicken farm. Anyway, my buddy invited me to go duck hunting the next morning, so after work i drove from Montgomery to his house and spent the night. After duck hunting, Jake asked me if i wanted to go put out a trap line and check it the next morning. Nobody told me cotton balls squirted with 3 week old rotten fish juice was the bait. That was some kinda horrible, nasty smell. Anyway, we put a bunch of traps out, wax papered, sand sifted, wax dipped leg traps, with all the fixin's. Later that evening we went out to dinner in Troy. It was wooly booger and cross-eyes anniversary so i treated them to a nice steak dinner at Western Sizzlin'.
> On the way back to the house, idjit says lets check the ditch trap. bunch of curvy, dirt roads later we stop and shine a spotlight in a ditch. Sure enough, that stanky fish juice has done nabbed a huge bobcat. He wasn't happy, either. That sucker was growling, hissing, and spitting something fierce. I was given the honor of clubbing the booger in the head with the little billy club in the back of the truck. They didn't like shooting them because of the hole and the blood on the fur.
> Now, this is where the friendship started parting ways:
> ...








That mighta been my cousin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> today's story is my brief stint as a trapper:
> way back when, i met a nurse whose husband was an avid duck hunter living just south of Luverne, Al. I went hunting with him and his buddy that i'll leave nameless and we became friends,hunting together often. "Jake" was 5 foot tall with beard and hair down to his belt( Nicodemus looks clean shaven compared to this guy). He was married to a 6 foot tall cross-eyed platinum blond( she's not in the story, but she's worth the visual) and they lived next door to a chicken farm. Anyway, my buddy invited me to go duck hunting the next morning, so after work i drove from Montgomery to his house and spent the night. After duck hunting, Jake asked me if i wanted to go put out a trap line and check it the next morning. Nobody told me cotton balls squirted with 3 week old rotten fish juice was the bait. That was some kinda horrible, nasty smell. Anyway, we put a bunch of traps out, wax papered, sand sifted, wax dipped leg traps, with all the fixin's. Later that evening we went out to dinner in Troy. It was wooly booger and cross-eyes anniversary so i treated them to a nice steak dinner at Western Sizzlin'.
> On the way back to the house, idjit says lets check the ditch trap. bunch of curvy, dirt roads later we stop and shine a spotlight in a ditch. Sure enough, that stanky fish juice has done nabbed a huge bobcat. He wasn't happy, either. That sucker was growling, hissing, and spitting something fierce. I was given the honor of clubbing the booger in the head with the little billy club in the back of the truck. They didn't like shooting them because of the hole and the blood on the fur.
> Now, this is where the friendship started parting ways:
> ...



You was sposed to grab it by the tail.....remember


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> today's story is my brief stint as a trapper:
> way back when, i met a nurse whose husband was an avid duck hunter living just south of Luverne, Al. I went hunting with him and his buddy that i'll leave nameless and we became friends,hunting together often. "Jake" was 5 foot tall with beard and hair down to his belt( Nicodemus looks clean shaven compared to this guy). He was married to a 6 foot tall cross-eyed platinum blond( she's not in the story, but she's worth the visual) and they lived next door to a chicken farm. Anyway, my buddy invited me to go duck hunting the next morning, so after work i drove from Montgomery to his house and spent the night. After duck hunting, Jake asked me if i wanted to go put out a trap line and check it the next morning. Nobody told me cotton balls squirted with 3 week old rotten fish juice was the bait. That was some kinda horrible, nasty smell. Anyway, we put a bunch of traps out, wax papered, sand sifted, wax dipped leg traps, with all the fixin's. Later that evening we went out to dinner in Troy. It was wooly booger and cross-eyes anniversary so i treated them to a nice steak dinner at Western Sizzlin'.
> On the way back to the house, idjit says lets check the ditch trap. bunch of curvy, dirt roads later we stop and shine a spotlight in a ditch. Sure enough, that stanky fish juice has done nabbed a huge bobcat. He wasn't happy, either. That sucker was growling, hissing, and spitting something fierce. I was given the honor of clubbing the booger in the head with the little billy club in the back of the truck. They didn't like shooting them because of the hole and the blood on the fur.
> Now, this is where the friendship started parting ways:
> ...



Wow... I haven't seen a Western Sizzlin in years!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 5, 2010)

It's my last night at work in this place and I found out I get to pick out my new partner a week early. I wont be able to bring him/her home then but I will know what I'm getting!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> It's my last night at work in this place and I found out I get to pick out my new partner a week early. I wont be able to bring him/her home then but I will know what I'm getting!!!



 Evenin Benji!!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Benji!!



Howdy!!

Going to be a cold one tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

Bamer you da man  I don't care what they say


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2010)

It cold


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Howdy!!
> 
> Going to be a cold one tonight.



Yessir...it's makin' me have to adjust smoker(that I'm not familiar with yet) while I wait for them break what seems to be a plateau  But it's all good


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That mighta been my cousin!



Did your cousin live in Goshen? Just outta Luverne, not too far from Troy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You was sposed to grab it by the tail.....remember


The man that will walk up and grab a bobcat by the tail would scare Chuck Norris. 


Capt Quirk said:


> Wow... I haven't seen a Western Sizzlin in years!


me neither. 
Sirloin tips, onions and peppers, baked tater, and mushroom gravy. Man, i miss that!


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2010)

man it was cold this morning! and the wind kept everything bedded down all day...didnt see a thing. hardly a shot fired all day too.

dad wanted me to move into his "blind spot" so one of us well atleast have a shot if anything comes around.


mannnnn its gunna be a cold one in the morning, i hate it when it goes from the mid 70's to the low 40's in a week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did your cousin live in Goshen? Just outta Luverne, not too far from Troy?





Nah, far as I know, I don`t have any kin in Alabama. 




rhbama3 said:


> The man that will walk up and grab a bobcat by the tail would scare Chuck Norris.




There`s a lot of varmints I will grab. A bobcat ain`t one of em. Neither is a coon or an otter.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

BBBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I'm LOVING it!!




BBQBOSS said:


> Yes dear?


I was skeered "they" still had you!!  But day don't!!! 



OutFishHim said:


> This day at work will never end!!!! :banghe


  



Benji314 said:


> It's my last night at work in this place and I found out I get to pick out my new partner a week early. I wont be able to bring him/her home then but I will know what I'm getting!!!


Kewl!!!



slip said:


> man it was cold this morning! and the wind kept everything bedded down all day...didnt see a thing. hardly a shot fired all day too.
> 
> dad wanted me to move into his "blind spot" so one of us well atleast have a shot if anything comes around.
> 
> ...


Keep at it Slip, you & me?? We's gonna get us one this year!! I just *know* it!!  ok, I'm  we do!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BBBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I'm LOVING it!!



Me and you both Keebs! 

I spend more time outdoors this time of year than any other.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

The best thing about winter?





















NO GNATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Me and you both Keebs!
> 
> I spend more time outdoors this time of year than any other.


If I just had more daylight to get stuff done it'd be nice!!  I can always put more clothes on to stay warm than take off to be cool, THAT'S for sure!!
Congrats on the job change, can't wait to maybe catch ya on a drive thru down this way!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The best thing about winter?
> NO GNATS!!!!!!!!


I'll sooooo agree with you there, Wobert!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The best thing about North Georgia, other than the Q....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evenin folks..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin folks..



Admit it, YOU MISSED US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin folks..



whattup, Sweety? 
wait........ that don't sound right.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, Sweety?
> wait........ that don't sound right.


yeah it did...........


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The best thing about winter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If I just had more daylight to get stuff done it'd be nice!!  I can always put more clothes on to stay warm than take off to be cool, THAT'S for sure!!
> Congrats on the job change, can't wait to maybe catch ya on a drive thru down this way!!



Thank ya, thank ya. Yeah I should be down that way more. I.C.D.C. likes for us to come down and do a K9 sweep of the prison.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Admit it, YOU MISSED US!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah...I did...


rhbama3 said:


> whattup, Sweety?
> wait........ that don't sound right.


I might be sweet tonight...I'm full of my cousins homemade wine...and he hit it out tha park this year..
Evenin Robert..


Keebs said:


> yeah it did...........



Why you {redacted}..

Evenin honey..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Thank ya, thank ya. Yeah I should be down that way more. I.C.D.C. likes for us to come down and do a K9 sweep of the prison.






Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...I did...
> 
> I might be sweet tonight...I'm full of my cousins homemade wine...and he hit it out tha park this year..
> Evenin Robert..
> ...


 Welcome back Sweet!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Welcome back Sweet!!!



Thanks hun..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

slip said:


> man it was cold this morning! and the wind kept everything bedded down all day...didnt see a thing. hardly a shot fired all day too.
> 
> dad wanted me to move into his "blind spot" so one of us well atleast have a shot if anything comes around.
> 
> ...



Don't worry...it'll be 80 again next week That wind was kind of a pain today Tomorrow mornin' should be good....Good Luck, slip 



rhbama3 said:


> The best thing about winter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wonder we don't have'em....we spell it NATS!!!



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin folks..



Dannng.....SweetH2O!!! where ya been???



Keebs said:


> yeah it did...........



Yeah....if you got a dancin' rubber cheekun in ya avatar



Lemme go check my Butt....it's smokin


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannng.....SweetH2O!!! where ya been???



Blowin the powers supply in my laptop, workin, ummm drinkin, and other stuff. How you been Jeffro?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme go check my Butt....it's smokin


 Ya big tease!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Blowin the powers supply in my laptop, workin, ummm drinkin, and other stuff. How you been Jeffro?




 Doin' Fine.....knock on wood!!! I hate it when da puter decides to take a pooter Good to see ya back!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya big tease!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin' Fine.....knock on wood!!! I hate it when da puter decides to take a pooter Good to see ya back!!



Specially when it's self inflicted...

Good to be back and good to see y'all..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


How's yur butt's lookin'??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Lookin' good.....if they would just hit the target temp I'm gettin a little tarred


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin' good.....if they would just hit the target temp I'm gettin a little tarred


We gonna have to whip JMan inta shape to help you out!!
  I may have to find some "bling" to reward him wiff!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2010)

i'm going to bed. I got a boat to take apart in the morning. Just hope a month from now i'm taking pic's of the BamaBassBoat to show you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We gonna have to whip JMan inta shape to help you out!!
> I may have to find some "bling" to reward him wiff!!



Yeah...that joker went back to bed and got a 3 hr. nap

He helped a good bit though


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm going to bed. I got a boat to take apart in the morning. Just hope a month from now i'm taking pic's of the BamaBassBoat to show you!



I'll be lookin' forward to it bama....g'nite!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm going to bed. I got a boat to take apart in the morning. Just hope a month from now i'm taking pic's of the BamaBassBoat to show you!


Git it done, Robert!!
I'm right behind ya, gonna try to get up & go look for deer before I gotta help put up more new fence!!



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...that joker went back to bed and got a 3 hr. nap
> 
> He helped a good bit though


He's gotta learn too!!
G'night Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Git it done, Robert!!
> I'm right behind ya, gonna try to get up & go look for deer before I gotta help put up more new fence!!
> 
> 
> ...



Nite Keebs.....yessum, he did fine for his first long smoke.

Got one off the smoker, wrapped in foil and towels, and resting/cooking in ice chest. The other wasn't far behind.

Can't wait to pull it and sample


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 6, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



hi


----------



## magoo (Nov 6, 2010)

evnin biggun


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Whasup Lee!!



Benji314 said:


> hi


Hiya Benji........So when do you start the new job??..........I know you said earlier, but I done forgot!!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Lee!!
> 
> Hiya Benji........So when do you start the new job??..........I know you said earlier, but I done forgot!!



Monday. i go pick out the new partner later that week.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Monday. i go pick out the new partner later that week.


So do you have any idea what your choices are??


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So do you have any idea what your choices are??



Either a German Shepard or Belgian Mallinois. They have about 10-15 dogs to choose from.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Either a German Shepard or Belgian Mallinois. They have about 10-15 dogs to choose from.


I do like them Belgians!!.......Hope you pick a good one!!

As ole HT would say!!.........Time to hit the Yak Sack!!

Catch Ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 6, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Either a German Shepard or Belgian Mallinois. They have about 10-15 dogs to choose from.


Back about 50 years ago, my Dad had an Akita. Always had good things to say about it... except for the time the dog jumped up on him, pushing back the hammer on his pistol and almost shooting him in the leg


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2010)

Morning drivelers.   It is the weekend finally.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 6, 2010)

Mourning


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 6, 2010)

Good Mornin folks.......think I need to throw another log on the fire, it is a little chilly this morning.
Coffee anyone?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good Mornin folks.......think I need to throw another log on the fire, it is a little chilly this morning.
> Coffee anyone?



Considering a second pot of coffee . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 6, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Considering a second pot of coffee . . .



If i wasn't on call this weekend I'd be in a tree waiting for my freezer filler to come out of the woods.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm a hurtin this mornin. Don't think coffee will help much. Mornin yall


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm a hurtin this mornin. Don't think coffee will help much. Mornin yall



Them beers whoop up on you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm a hurtin this mornin. Don't think coffee will help much. Mornin yall



I tole you bout messin wid dem big girls....they're fun but they'll cause ya to pull muscles and stuff.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 6, 2010)

hog number 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Way to go Seth.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hog number 2!!!!!!!!



Nice job Seth!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Quack!
> 
> It's getting too cold for beer... Bourbon is a different story



Ya think??




Hankus said:


> Hey



Hey bro, 'preciate the phone call yesterday!!




Krickit said:


> Evening y'all!




Welllllllllllll hellooooooooo there!!




Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bud....when do you want me to send Jared for a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As long as you tape his hands behind his back, he's welcome ANYTIME!!





rhbama3 said:


> today's story is my brief stint as a trapper:
> way back when, i met a nurse whose husband was an avid duck hunter living just south of Luverne, Al. I went hunting with him and his buddy that i'll leave nameless and we became friends,hunting together often. "Jake" was 5 foot tall with beard and hair down to his belt( Nicodemus looks clean shaven compared to this guy). He was married to a 6 foot tall cross-eyed platinum blond( she's not in the story, but she's worth the visual) and they lived next door to a chicken farm. Anyway, my buddy invited me to go duck hunting the next morning, so after work i drove from Montgomery to his house and spent the night. After duck hunting, Jake asked me if i wanted to go put out a trap line and check it the next morning. Nobody told me cotton balls squirted with 3 week old rotten fish juice was the bait. That was some kinda horrible, nasty smell. Anyway, we put a bunch of traps out, wax papered, sand sifted, wax dipped leg traps, with all the fixin's. Later that evening we went out to dinner in Troy. It was wooly booger and cross-eyes anniversary so i treated them to a nice steak dinner at Western Sizzlin'.
> On the way back to the house, idjit says lets check the ditch trap. bunch of curvy, dirt roads later we stop and shine a spotlight in a ditch. Sure enough, that stanky fish juice has done nabbed a huge bobcat. He wasn't happy, either. That sucker was growling, hissing, and spitting something fierce. I was given the honor of clubbing the booger in the head with the little billy club in the back of the truck. They didn't like shooting them because of the hole and the blood on the fur.
> Now, this is where the friendship started parting ways:
> ...





Pookie, you are TOO much!!




Seth carter said:


> hog number 2!!!!!!!!






Datzzzz my boy!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 6, 2010)

Perty pig there Seth.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Them beers whoop up on you?



They ganged up on me. Whooped me but good.



Sweetwater said:


> I tole you bout messin wid dem big girls....they're fun but they'll cause ya to pull muscles and stuff.



Ain't that the truth  It is gettin cool now though. May need to find one for the winter 



Seth carter said:


> hog number 2!!!!!!!!



 You da man on freezer fillin 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya think??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weren't nothin  I was suprised you answered  



hogtrap44 said:


> Perty pig there Seth.



Howdy Trapdaddy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They ganged up on me. Whooped me but good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whut up there Bocephus? You had any luck in de woods yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2010)

i'm drinking some coffee and eating a honey bun. Waiting on the sun to hit the boat before i get started out there. It's cold!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm drinking some coffee and eating a honey bun. Waiting on the sun to hit the boat before i get started out there. It's cold!!!



Got up and fried some hawg jowl, cooked grits and eggs, got some major points with the missus.

Mornin bama, quack, trap, hankus, and everyone else.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Got up and fried some hawg jowl, cooked grits and eggs, got some major points with the missus.
> 
> Mornin bama, quack, trap, hankus, and everyone else.



Morning, SW!
Fried hog jowl? That's not incredibly tough when fried?
I got some major points with the missus too, but not the good kind. pretty much why i'm staying out back today.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Whut up there Bocephus? You had any luck in de woods yet?



Not yet gonna try my luck this evenin again



rhbama3 said:


> i'm drinking some coffee and eating a honey bun. Waiting on the sun to hit the boat before i get started out there. It's cold!!!



Mornin bamer



Sweetwater said:


> Got up and fried some hawg jowl, cooked grits and eggs, got some major points with the missus.
> 
> Mornin bama, quack, trap, hankus, and everyone else.



Waitin on momma to finish cookin up eggs n biskits rite now


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm drinking some coffee and eating a honey bun. Waiting on the sun to hit the boat before i get started out there. It's cold!!!


Well buile you a fire. Whassamatta you?



Sweetwater said:


> Got up and fried some hawg jowl, cooked grits and eggs, got some major points with the missus.
> 
> Mornin bama, quack, trap, hankus, and everyone else.


Hey SW! Sounds like a mighty good breakfast going there.



Seth carter said:


> thanks yall


Yep, now go get a nother'n there bud.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, SW!
> Fried hog jowl? That's not incredibly tough when fried?
> I got some major points with the missus too, but not the good kind. pretty much why i'm staying out back today.



Naw bama...just gotta know how to slice it. Melts like butta.

Wise man.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> thanks yall



Congrats, Seth! 
you running out of freezer space yet?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, SW!
> Fried hog jowl? That's not incredibly tough when fried?
> I got some major points with the missus too, but not the good kind. pretty much why i'm staying out back today.


Well rekon you gotta learn somehow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw bama...just gotta know how to slice it. Melts like butta.
> 
> Wise man.



Never had it fried, but simmered with zipper pea's? Oh lawd, that's some mighty fine eating!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Never had it fried, but simmered with zipper pea's? Oh lawd, that's some mighty fine eating!



Yes it are


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 6, 2010)

Good to, go.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 6, 2010)

Mernin folks!


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin folks!



howdy potna!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 6, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> howdy potna!



Whachu durren today????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whachu durren today????



working...its a 25 hour shift today cause of the time change

what you doin?  sittin round in ya underpants watchin football?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 6, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> working...its a 25 hour shift today cause of the time change
> 
> what you doin?  sittin round in ya underpants watchin football?



no undies!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> working...its a 25 hour shift today cause of the time change
> 
> what you doin? sittin round in ya underpants watchin football?


 
Jessica sent me a pic, he's sittin around in his UGA footy pajama's, the ones with the flap in the back...


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jessica sent me a pic, he's sittin around in his UGA footy pajama's, the ones with the flap in the back...



 eatin BBQ I bet!


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 6, 2010)

matty, do you eat BBQ every day?


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got some major points with the missus too, but not the good kind. pretty much why i'm staying out back today.



You gotta come back in the house sometime and clean out the closet! Gotta get that gun safe and your other junk outta the closet so I have room for my clothes again!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 6, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> matty, do you eat BBQ every day?



no....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin folks!


Morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Yes it is!!



BBQBOSS said:


> no undies!


TMI!!

Good morning folks!!..........First weekend in the last several that I don't have to be anywhere or do anything.............It was nice to sleep in this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You gotta come back in the house sometime and clean out the closet! Gotta get that gun safe and your other junk outta the closet so I have room for my clothes again!


 
Huh?? What tha'??? RHBama is coming out of the closet today????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning
> 
> Yes it is!!
> 
> ...



yep, me to...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Huh?? What tha'??? RHBama is coming out of the closet today????


Huh, figure he had to sooner er later huh? Doze ol' spiders a gitten bigger'n bigger everday. Naw get da lace off the levis Bamer.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 6, 2010)

howdy


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi! 


Change yo avatar Seth..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> no undies!





Mmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Huh, figure he had to sooner er later huh? Doze ol' spiders a gitten bigger'n bigger everday. Naw get da lace off the levis Bamer.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Long day with no sign of relief. Y'all taker easy for me.


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2010)

man it was cold this morning! had to call it quits a little early but man i cant wait to sleep in tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2010)

Bout time to build a fire!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Little "nipplish"??


Just got off the tractor, and had a awesome morning scouting ducks, most greenheads I've EVA seen in Ga!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Bout time to build a fire!





Come on baby light yo fireyaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Little "nipplish"??
> 
> 
> Just got off the tractor, and had a awesome morning scouting ducks, most greenheads I've EVA seen in Ga!!


 
When we goin?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

This wind gots a bite. I be glad when I get inside tonite. Needs a shot of likker or somethin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> This wind gots a bite. I be glad when I get inside tonite. Needs a shot of likker or somethin.


 
Sissy...


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Little "nipplish"??
> 
> 
> Just got off the tractor, and had a awesome morning scouting ducks, most greenheads I've EVA seen in Ga!!



i got drawn for the adult child waterfowl hunt at rum creek....gotta brush up on my duck ID skills now.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sissy...



And a cold sober sissy at that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2010)

slip said:


> i got drawn for the adult child waterfowl hunt at rum creek....gotta brush up on my duck ID skills now.





Bottom line . . . if it flies, it dies!!!



In your case, it gets shot at . . .


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bottom line . . . if it flies, it dies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> In your case, it gets shot at . . .



That was cold... but funny


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bottom line . . . if it flies, it dies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> In your case, it gets shot at . . .



now why would you shoot them in the air when you can just shoot them on the water.....or if your real lucky still roosting in the trees!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

slip said:


> now why would you shoot them in the air when you can just shoot them on the water.....or if your real lucky still roosting in the trees!


 
You've been huntin with Quack before huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

I haven't read back yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't read back yet


 
I've heard of reading palms, but never backs..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard of reading palms, but never backs..



Part the hair and read the freckles???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard of reading palms, but never backs..



The backs of the palms


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> The backs of the palms


 
So your wife backhands you too huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So your wife backhands you too huh?



Only when I forget to DUCK


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Only when I forget to DUCK


 
I heard Slip is pretty good with the Ducks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

He had better be practicin'....if he goes with Quack...


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh fer cryin out loud...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Inside  still gotta go back  Could be worse least I ain't dodgin backhands


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh fer cryin out loud...



Sup dude


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sup dude



Suuup Hankus...How's school?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard Slip is pretty good with the Ducks...



I like that avatar



Sweetwater said:


> Oh fer cryin out loud...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Suuup Hankus...How's school?



Tryin to kilted me. Idjit teacher and calculus ain't a good match 



Jeff C. said:


> I like that avatar



Smoke  How's it hangin


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I like that avatar



Sup Jeffro..sorry i ran oft last night...sis in law broke down on the side of the road..got one of those engine flushes a coupla months ago(against my advice) and now all her oil jackets are clogged.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Tryin to kilted me. Idjit teacher and calculus ain't a good match



Ummm naw...it ain't...jus memorize them formulas...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ummm naw...it ain't...jus memorize them formulas...



That's what I been doin. It works pretty well but its nice to know why and how it works. Hard to apply a formula to a word problem when you only need half the formula.  I'll get it just ain't sure how helpful it'll be later on.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Back into the cold


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2010)

waiting on Bubbette to finish painting the foyer and then we are going out to eat. What a lousy day. 3 hours spent trying to clean one  spot on the front of the boat, the trolling motor i was gonna buy didn't work when the guy showed up with it, got called in to the hospital for a case, and then Bama just lost to LSU.
On a brighter note:











nah. It still sucks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Inside  still gotta go back  Could be worse least I ain't dodgin backhands



I'm purty good at it now...goin on 25 yrs.



Hankus said:


> Tryin to kilted me. Idjit teacher and calculus ain't a good match
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke  How's it hangin



Not like it shouldwhat with these colder temps and all



Sweetwater said:


> Sup Jeffro..sorry i ran oft last night...sis in law broke down on the side of the road..got one of those engine flushes a coupla months ago(against my advice) and now all her oil jackets are clogged.



No prob....Yeah, I did somethin similar a long time ago. Cleaned all the gunk off sumpin and then it leaked like a sieve


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That's what I been doin. It works pretty well but its nice to know why and how it works. Hard to apply a formula to a word problem when you only need half the formula.  I'll get it just ain't sure how helpful it'll be later on.



Word problems..in calc?

I equate that with learning electronic mathmatic theory when all I've ever needed to know is how much voltage is needed to go out and in...everything else is useless. Knowledge is never useless I guess...but our education system is renown for over teaching subjects. 

BTw..Why the heck does a pharmacist need to know calc...all you need to know is ratios.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Word problems..in calc?
> 
> I equate that with learning electronic mathmatic theory when all I've ever needed to know is how much voltage is needed to go out and in...everything else is useless. Knowledge is never useless I guess...but our education system is renown for over teaching subjects.
> 
> BTw..Why the heck does a pharmacist need to know calc...all you need to know is ratios.



My brother got a prescription not too long ago.....and he told me that for some ODD reason, he decided to count the pills. He was short by 5.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My brother got a prescription not too long ago.....and he told me that for some ODD reason, he decided to count the pills. He was short by 5.....



Were they Lortabs by chance?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Were they Lortabs by chance?


 
Hey, thanks for the reminder. I think I have a few of those left. After the pounding that Bama just took I think I'll go take about 8 of them...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Were they Lortabs by chance?



YEP!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Word problems..in calc?
> 
> I equate that with learning electronic mathmatic theory when all I've ever needed to know is how much voltage is needed to go out and in...everything else is useless. Knowledge is never useless I guess...but our education system is renown for over teaching subjects.
> 
> BTw..Why the heck does a pharmacist need to know calc...all you need to know is ratios.



I need it cause they say I have to take it other than that


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, thanks for the reminder. I think I have a few of those left. After the pounding that Bama just took I think I'll go take about 8 of them...



Oh well...lookin at bama's young talent tho...the future is bright in Tuscaloosa...as long as the staff stays intact.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My brother got a prescription not too long ago.....and he told me that for some ODD reason, he decided to count the pills. He was short by 5.....





Hankus said:


> I need it cause they say I have to take it other than that



See above quote


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, thanks for the reminder. I think I have a few of those left. After the pounding that Bama just took I think I'll go take about 8 of them...



Got clipped by Les's losers I see


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> See above quote



Calculus vs simple counting. I can count long as they let me use my fingers and toes


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Got clipped by Les's losers I see


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I need it cause they say I have to take it other than that



I guess it's needed to comprehend chemistry..I guess? 

Lortab10 squared times 5 shots of Dickel?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I guess it's needed to comprehend chemistry..I guess?



I know one thing for sure....Hankus calculated why we shouldn't drink Beer, then switch to Hard liquor


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I guess it's needed to comprehend chemistry..I guess?
> 
> Lortab10 squared times 5 shots of Dickel?



 You will be RE-calculating....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Got clipped by Les's losers I see


 
Fair and square. You can't fumble on every other play and expect to win a game.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I guess it's needed to comprehend chemistry..I guess?
> 
> Lortab10 squared times 5 shots of Dickel?



Took chem and ochem before I took calc so 

Equals good time   



Jeff C. said:


> I know one thing for sure....Hankus calculated why we shouldn't drink Beer, then switch to Hard liquor



I is a genieus or over educated ain't sure which


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fair and square. You can't fumble on every other play and expect to win a game.



Things like that tend to cut down on wins


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Mmmmm, FIRE building weather!! 
Got my blind set up in a new place, we'll see what happens in da morning............ 

How you all doing??


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You will be RE-calculating....



No...doubt..


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fair and square. You can't fumble on every other play and expect to win a game.



No...doubt..



Keebs said:


> Mmmmm, FIRE building weather!!
> Got my blind set up in a new place, we'll see what happens in da morning............
> 
> How you all doing??



KEEEEEEBS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> No...doubt..
> 
> 
> No...doubt..
> ...



Sweeeeet!! What up??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mmmmm, FIRE building weather!!
> Got my blind set up in a new place, we'll see what happens in da morning............
> 
> How you all doing??


 
Good luck tomorrow Keebs.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sweeeeet!! What up??



Nuttin but the temp on the chili baby...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck tomorrow Keebs.


Thanks, I'm gonna stick to the woods for a bit, the heck with a field with no food plot! 
Tell Colin I said ~~WAY TO GO!!!~~~


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello stawker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna stick to the woods for a bit, the heck with a field with no food plot!
> Tell Colin I said ~~WAY TO GO!!!~~~


 Will do shuggums..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nuttin but the temp on the chili baby...


I didn't have enough hb meat to even MAKE chili today!
I was sooo craving some too!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so cold!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hello stawker


Hey stawkee!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm so cold!!!!!


 
That's your own fault..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm so cold!!!!!



Put on more clothes or drink more nofreeze


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm so cold!!!!!


 no fire???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> no fire???


 
She knows someone with a fireplace, a firepit, and a heater on the back deck. No excuse.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I didn't have enough hb meat to even MAKE chili today!
> I was sooo craving some too!!!



Man we hit this un out tha park...not to brag...but man...had this older gentleman teach me a trick...and my chili is off the chain..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She knows someone with a fireplace, a firepit, and a heater on the back deck. No excuse.


Nope, none at all................ 



Sweetwater said:


> Man we hit this un out tha park...not to brag...but man...had this older gentleman teach me a trick...and my chili is off the chain..


share???? recipe that is..............  

BBL gotta shower & refresh drank.....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, none at all................
> 
> 
> share???? recipe that is..............
> ...



HB Kill a deer....you won't need no hbmeat


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mmmmm, FIRE building weather!!
> Got my blind set up in a new place, we'll see what happens in da morning............
> 
> How you all doing??



go get'um keebs......i sure couldnt

from what i've seen here the pre rut is on, not sure if thats the case down there too but dont forget your grunt call!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Its still cold outside. Bbrrrrr. I need least 2 dogs tonite


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HB Kill a deer....you won't need no hbmeat



xactly....


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its still cold outside. Bbrrrrr. I need least 2 dogs tonite



You oughta feel the north side of Windy hill....Brrrrr...


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's your own fault..



Really?  Did I get an invite?  



Hankus said:


> Put on more clothes or drink more nofreeze



Nevva!



Keebs said:


> no fire???



Yes, just got started late...

Sorry I didn't make it down...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She knows someone with a fireplace, a firepit, and a heater on the back deck. No excuse.




Yes, ME!  Just gotta get it going....




Sweetwater said:


> Man we hit this un out tha park...not to brag...but man...had this older gentleman teach me a trick...and my chili is off the chain..



Hey there SweetCheeks...




slip said:


> go get'um keebs......i sure couldnt
> 
> from what i've seen here the pre rut is on, not sure if thats the case down there too but dont forget your grunt call!



Hey Slippers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

slip said:


> go get'um keebs......i sure couldnt
> 
> from what i've seen here the pre rut is on, not sure if thats the case down there too but dont forget your grunt call!



slip, a guy at my borther's lease killed a 149 yesterday evenin'....they should be chasin' hard right now. Be ready!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Evenin' folks ...


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Really?  Did I get an invite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo.


Jeff C. said:


> slip, a guy at my borther's lease killed a 149 yesterday evenin'....they should be chasin' hard right now. Be ready!!!


sweeeet im _always_ ready...just dont always have land to hunt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Really? Did I get an invite?


 
You have to return text and phone calls to get invited to something..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin' folks ...


 
Hey SSSSSSSssexy


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey SSSSSSSssexy



SSsshhhhh they don't know what you're talking bout!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin' folks ...



_Hiiiiiiiiii !!!_ You silly wabbit


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey SSSSSSSssexy



Hayyyyyy


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Really?  Did I get an invite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speakin of Sweet...cheeks..



YaraG. said:


> Evenin' folks ...



evenin Ms. yara...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 6, 2010)

I back from Waco
this what I killed,170lb 7 pointer.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _Hiiiiiiiiii !!!_ You silly wabbit


Tricks are for kids 


Sweetwater said:


> Speakin of Sweet...cheeks..
> 
> 
> 
> evenin Ms. yara...



Evenin sir ...


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hayyyyyy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> SSsshhhhh they don't know what you're talking bout!


 
Speakin of yummy...............I bet strawberries and reese's cups would be a good combo...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hayyyyyy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I back from Waco
> this what I killed,170lb 7 pointer.


 
Good job Jeff. That's a nice un'...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of yummy...............I bet strawberries and reese's cups would be a good combo...



Chocolate covered strawberries sure, but with peanut butter, naaaaahhhh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I back from Waco
> this what I killed,170lb 7 pointer.



 WTG, bro!! 



YaraG. said:


> Tricks are for kids
> 
> 
> Evenin sir ...



I want some....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of yummy...............I bet strawberries and reese's cups would be a good combo...



MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Chocolate covered strawberries sure, but with peanut butter, naaaaahhhh!


 
Don't knock it till you try it.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good job Jeff. That's a nice un'...



preciate it....I hunted hard this week,and I'm wore slap out.I'ma get a hot shower,shave and hit the sack..


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I back from Waco
> this what I killed,170lb 7 pointer.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> WTG, bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me ... no you dont, yuk!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't knock it till you try it.....



 oh that one hurt!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Trust me ... no you dont, yuk!
> 
> 
> oh that one hurt!!!


 
Whassamatta? You bump your funny bone again?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I back from Waco
> this what I killed,170lb 7 pointer.



Sweet deer Raineman


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassamatta? You bump your funny bone again?



Not ME ... YOU!  It was so funny im still laughing


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sweet deer Raineman



Little Tallapoosa river basin baby...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not ME ... YOU!  It was so funny im still laughing


 
Silly little Rican...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Little Tallapoosa river basin baby...



I wouldn't complain bout seein one that size in the mornin I tell ya that is for shore.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Silly little Rican...



yup that's moi!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> yup that's moi!



Howdy miz Yara  Has the paint fumes fryed what left of your mind yet  and do the fumes make the voices happy or agitated


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I wouldn't complain bout seein one that size in the mornin I tell ya that is for shore.



That basin produces some BIG deer...dem west ga boys just now how to keep their mouths shut...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy miz Yara  Has the paint fumes fryed what left of your mind yet  and do the fumes make the voices happy or agitated



Very cute but it came out really nice. It was an ugly blue color and now it's a purty chocolate color. Oh and he loves it! Watch the avatar in a minute.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> That basin produces some BIG deer...dem west ga boys just now how to keep their mouths shut...



There's been some studs killed within a few miles of the place I hunt this year and in years past it produced a few of its own. Had a p&y 8 two seasons ago just across the property line. Just ain't seein much this year.



YaraG. said:


> Very cute but it came out really nice. It was an ugly blue color and now it's a purty chocolate color. Oh and he loves it! Watch the avatar in a minute.



Rekon I better turn my avatars back on


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Very cute but it came out really nice. It was an ugly blue color and now it's a purty chocolate color. Oh and he loves it! Watch the avatar in a minute.




Niiiiice...

That's the color I want my study painted...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

Good evening folks!!.........Went hunting this afternoon....Saw two does, and one fox.....The fox came within 3 feet of me before heheard a noise, and saw me......I thought he was going to turn himself inside out before he got out of there!!

Miguel.....What's up with the new Avatar??.........Lose a bet!!

Just came in from giving the newly modified fire pit a test run, and pics!!.........Time to find something to eat, and pour something in a Solo cup!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Niiiiice...
> 
> That's the color I want my study painted...



I used to work for a painter, so I had the upper hand at doing the job right and with confidence.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Went hunting this afternoon....Saw two does, and one fox.....The fox came within 3 feet of me before heheard a noise, and saw me......I thought he was going to turn himself inside out before he got out of there!!
> 
> Miguel.....What's up with the new Avatar??.........Lose a bet!!
> 
> Just came in from giving the newly modified fire pit a test run, and pics!!.........Time to find something to eat, and pour something in a Solo cup!!





An old wash tub makes a mighty fine fire pit...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Miguel.....What's up with the new Avatar??.........Lose a bet!!


 
Nope, didn't bet, just givin props to my buddy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> An old wash tub makes a mighty fine fire pit...



This is a tractor trailer tire rim.........I've used it for years just setting on  the ground............Had the big hole in the middle filled in, and added legs to lift it off of the ground!!.........Worked pretty good!!

Didn't really need to build a fire outside tonight........Got a good one going in the wood heater here inside!!.............But I had promised pics in the home brew forum once I had the modifications done


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Went hunting this afternoon....Saw two does, and one fox.....The fox came within 3 feet of me before heheard a noise, and saw me......I thought he was going to turn himself inside out before he got out of there!!
> 
> Miguel.....What's up with the new Avatar??.........Lose a bet!!
> 
> Just came in from giving the newly modified fire pit a test run, and pics!!.........Time to find something to eat, and pour something in a Solo cup!!



I'da liked to have seen that Fox

Evenin' Rutt!!!  for da Solo cup



YaraG. said:


> I used to work for a painter, so I had the upper hand at doing the job right and with confidence.



Looks good....I was gonna say it looked PRO-fessional


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, didn't bet, just givin props to my buddy.



Good man>>



RUTTNBUCK said:


> This is a tractor trailer tire rim.........I've used it for years just setting on  the ground............Had the big hole in the middle filled in, and added legs to lift it off of the ground!!.........Worked pretty good!!
> 
> Didn't really need to build a fire outside tonight........Got a good one going in the wood heater here inside!!.............But I had promised pics in the home brew forum once I had the modifications done



Cool...I just never thought of using the wash tub out of a washing machine till I got his house from an old washing machine mechanic.....dang old thing works great..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HB Kill a deer....you won't need no hbmeat


It's a rarity that I buy cow meat any more, but if it's on sale, I get it, I'm solely deer meat if I can get it!!



slip said:


> go get'um keebs......i sure couldnt
> 
> from what i've seen here the pre rut is on, not sure if thats the case down there too but dont forget your grunt call!


Oh snap, glad you said that, gonna take that AND I'm gonna try my hand at "rattlin' " too, ain't never tried it, wanna give me some tips??



Hankus said:


> Its still cold outside. Bbrrrrr. I need least 2 dogs tonite


I juss let the dogs out & MAN, it's nippley out der!!



OutFishHim said:


> Sorry I didn't make it down...


 Mee tooo!! 



YaraG. said:


> Evenin' folks ...


Hey sista, feelin' better??? 



Jeff Raines said:


> I back from Waco
> this what I killed,170lb 7 pointer.


Whooo-hooo, WTG, BTSJEFF!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> This is a tractor trailer tire rim.........I've used it for years just setting on  the ground............Had the big hole in the middle filled in, and added legs to lift it off of the ground!!.........Worked pretty good!!
> 
> Didn't really need to build a fire outside tonight........Got a good one going in the wood heater here inside!!.............But I had promised pics in the home brew forum once I had the modifications done


I want one like that too!  I have some smaller rims on some old tires I have found on the property, thinking 'bout giving it a try with them!!  Heeeeyyyyy Mitch!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Very cute but it came out really nice. It was an ugly blue color and now it's a purty chocolate color. Oh and he loves it! Watch the avatar in a minute.



Pretty slick lookin there Jurzie. From here it looks like you knew what you was doin


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Miguel.....What's up with the new Avatar??.........Lose a bet!!



He was too skeered to bet. But he manned up and changed his anyways. A good sport indeed. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, didn't bet, just givin props to my buddy.



Spaniard, you like my new avatar?


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'da liked to have seen that Fox
> 
> Evenin' Rutt!!!  for da Solo cup
> 
> ...


Awe ty hunny.


Keebs said:


> It's a rarity that I buy cow meat any more, but if it's on sale, I get it, I'm solely deer meat if I can get it!!
> 
> 
> Oh snap, glad you said that, gonna take that AND I'm gonna try my hand at "rattlin' " too, ain't never tried it, wanna give me some tips??
> ...


It's a head cold and it's going to kill me Monday when I have to fly again. Ty for ask hunny bunny.


Hankus said:


> Pretty slick lookin there Jurzie. From here it looks like you knew what you was doin



Thank you hunny.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2010)

y'all taker easy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Spaniard, you like my new avatar?


 
It's hilarious..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> He was too skeered to bet. But he manned up and changed his anyways. A good sport indeed.
> Spaniard, you like my new avatar?


PERRYYYY!!!!!!!!  Where ya been, bud??



YaraG. said:


> Awe ty hunny.
> 
> It's a head cold and it's going to kill me Monday when I have to fly again. Ty for ask hunny bunny.
> 
> ...


What all ya taking??



Hankus said:


> y'all taker easy


 You weavin us???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Evenin' Bubbettesista!!


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin' Bubbettesista!!



Hey. Just lurkin' for a minute fore I head to bed. Got the foyer painted and will tape off the trim in the living room tomorrow and start on it. Man, that's hard work and I'm outta shape.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'da liked to have seen that Fox
> 
> Evenin' Rutt!!!  for da Solo cup
> 
> ...


The fox was pretty funny!!

Evening Jeff!!



Sweetwater said:


> Cool...I just never thought of using the wash tub out of a washing machine till I got his house from an old washing machine mechanic.....dang old thing works great..


I bet a washing machine tub does work pretty good!!..........Lot's of ventilation!!



Keebs said:


> I want one like that too!  I have some smaller rims on some old tires I have found on the property, thinking 'bout giving it a try with them!!  Heeeeyyyyy Mitch!


Most any rim should work well if it is big enough!!................Hey!!



Comeaux said:


> He was too skeered to bet. But he manned up and changed his anyways. A good sport indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spaniard, you like my new avatar?


The Spaniard is a pretty good guy!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's hilarious..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey. Just lurkin' for a minute fore I head to bed. Got the foyer painted and will tape off the trim in the living room tomorrow and start on it. Man, that's hard work and I'm outta shape.


I'll trade ya, gotta put up fence tomorrow, trying to "re-arrange" the property & keep these yokels hemmed up!  At least the new ~temporary~ fence has zapped them good enough to keep them outta the hay & the yard ~~for now~~
Rest up & get it done!!  Hugzzz sista!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> PERRYYYY!!!!!!!!  Where ya been, bud??
> 
> 
> What all ya taking??
> ...



Ya asked how I was feeling silly wabbit.


Well im off, time to count sheep. Y'all have a good night.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> He was too skeered to bet. But he manned up and changed his anyways. A good sport indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spaniard, you like my new avatar?



Best avatar...evah...

Oh wait...yer a saints fan...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> PERRYYYY!!!!!!!!  Where ya been, bud??



Hey Keebster! 

I've been hanging out in the sports forum. Doing my best to keep things interesting over there. But I'm shutting down and heading to bed. Yall have fun in here.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Most any rim should work well if it is big enough!!................Hey!!


I was just told the rims I'm thinking 'bout won't work, so I'll think of another project for them, BUT I do have a couple dryer drums I could make work!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's a rarity that I buy cow meat any more, but if it's on sale, I get it, I'm solely deer meat if I can get it!!
> 
> 
> Oh snap, glad you said that, gonna take that AND I'm gonna try my hand at "rattlin' " too, ain't never tried it, wanna give me some tips??
> ...



I hear ya!!! Keebs, I've rattled in several bucks....you just gotta believe in it, first of all 



YaraG. said:


> Awe ty hunny.
> 
> It's a head cold and it's going to kill me Monday when I have to fly again. Ty for ask hunny bunny.
> 
> ...



YW!!!



Hankus said:


> y'all taker easy



Night Hank!!!



Bubbette said:


> Hey. Just lurkin' for a minute fore I head to bed. Got the foyer painted and will tape off the trim in the living room tomorrow and start on it. Man, that's hard work and I'm outta shape.



You'll work musckles you forgot you had


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ya asked how I was feeling silly wabbit.
> 
> 
> Well im off, time to count sheep. Y'all have a good night.


 
Nite SSSSSSssexy...


----------



## Krickit (Nov 6, 2010)

For those of you who didn't see it on fb, Jamie is in the final round at Nationals!!  He will begin tomorrow morning at 8am!  So proud


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ya asked how I was feeling silly wabbit.
> 
> 
> Well im off, time to count sheep. Y'all have a good night.


I was just checking to see if you were taking the right meds for a SGA cold............... get some rest, hope you kick it out soon!!



Comeaux said:


> Hey Keebster!
> 
> I've been hanging out in the sports forum. Doing my best to keep things interesting over there. But I'm shutting down and heading to bed. Yall have fun in here.


I won't EVEN tip-toe in that forum!!
Welp, gonna shut it down myself, gotta get stuff ready for in the morning & then be ready to get the fence up............ ya'll have a good'un!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Krickit said:


> For those of you who didn't see it on fb, Jamie is in the final round at Nationals!!  He will begin tomorrow morning at 8am!  So proud


I SAW THAT!!  Whooo-Hoooo, Get'em Sulli!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

Krickit said:


> For those of you who didn't see it on fb, Jamie is in the final round at Nationals!! He will begin tomorrow morning at 8am! So proud


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I was just told the rims I'm thinking 'bout won't work, so I'll think of another project for them, BUT I do have a couple dryer drums I could make work!!


I'll get the pics I took tonight posted up tomorrow...........It'll give you an idea what to look for!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Krickit said:


> For those of you who didn't see it on fb, Jamie is in the final round at Nationals!!  He will begin tomorrow morning at 8am!  So proud



 Good for him.....what's he playing, Hold'em??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya!!! Keebs, I've rattled in several bucks....you just gotta believe in it, first of all
> 
> You'll work musckles you forgot you had


I bewieve, I BEWIEVE!!!!!!!!! 
Pulling up tree's & pulling staples outta poles will work musckles you didn't know you had!!
ok, I'm outta here!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

Krickit said:


> For those of you who didn't see it on fb, Jamie is in the final round at Nationals!!  He will begin tomorrow morning at 8am!  So proud


Saw it!!..........If you talk to him between now and then tell him good luck!!



Keebs said:


> I was just checking to see if you were taking the right meds for a SGA cold............... get some rest, hope you kick it out soon!!
> 
> 
> I won't EVEN tip-toe in that forum!!
> Welp, gonna shut it down myself, gotta get stuff ready for in the morning & then be ready to get the fence up............ ya'll have a good'un!!


Night Darlin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I bewieve, I BEWIEVE!!!!!!!!!
> Pulling up tree's & pulling staples outta poles will work musckles you didn't know you had!!
> ok, I'm outta here!!



Night Keebsy....Good luck tomorrow....I hope you rattle and grunt a Monster in


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I bewieve, I BEWIEVE!!!!!!!!!
> Pulling up tree's & pulling staples outta poles will work musckles you didn't know you had!!
> ok, I'm outta here!!



Between paintin' and sliding down the bleachers at the football game Thursday night, I'm definitely feelin' muscles I didn't know I had.


----------



## Krickit (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good for him.....what's he playing, Hold'em??



He's in a pool league, and they are in Nationals out in Vegas.  About 30 minutes ago he called and told me he's in the Final round


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2010)

Good luck to Sulli!!!
I'm headin to bed. Been a long day and didn't get near as far on the boat as i wanted. Stoopid beeper.......


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Krickit said:


> He's in a pool league, and they are in Nationals out in Vegas.  About 30 minutes ago he called and told me he's in the Final round



Awesome....



rhbama3 said:


> Good luck to Sulli!!!
> I'm headin to bed. Been a long day and didn't get near as far on the boat as i wanted. Stoopid beeper.......



Night bama...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Krickit said:


> He's in a pool league, and they are in Nationals out in Vegas.  About 30 minutes ago he called and told me he's in the Final round



 I remember now, that he is a Pool Shark!!! That's great


Night Bama...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Whoa!!!! I'm gettin' a little deep....


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoa!!!! I'm gettin' a little deep....



Hit reverse...HIT REVERSE..lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hit reverse...HIT REVERSE..lol



Cain't find it.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't find it.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't find it.....





RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I used to work for a painter, so I had the upper hand at doing the job right and with confidence.




You can paint me anytime . . .




Comeaux said:


> He was too skeered to bet. But he manned up and changed his anyways. A good sport indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spaniard, you like my new avatar?




One heckuva of a ball game !!!



Krickit said:


> For those of you who didn't see it on fb, Jamie is in the final round at Nationals!!  He will begin tomorrow morning at 8am!  So proud





Between da hookers and the 9 ball Sullie rocks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can paint me anytime . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Go to bed idjit..


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey hey hey......keep it down...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Hey hey hey......keep it down...........


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Sorry to hear about your Tide........I was hoping they'd wipe the floor with LSU


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Sorry to hear about your Tide........I was hoping they'd wipe the floor with LSU


 
Yep, but I'm not surprised either. In fact I was kinda shocked they made it to 7-1 given the losses from graduation they suffered last year. It is definitly a rebuilding year, as will be next year with an all knew qb and offense. But dang if a good coach doesn't get those younguns to give em' a run for their money...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2010)

Mornin y'all I'm headin to the tree


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 7, 2010)

Good luck Hankus.....I forgot to change the clocks last night woke up at what is now 430am,been trying to clean the office out of my junk and not wake the shorter half up at the same time.....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Good luck Hankus.....I forgot to change the clocks last night woke up at what is now 430am,been trying to clean the office out of my junk and not wake the shorter half up at the same time.....



I changed mine when I woke up so that I still got to the tree when I wanted to be there. Deer know nothin bout DST  When ya get through ya want to start on my room or shed    I ain't seen nuttin yet. Heard 1 shot rite at day break.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I changed mine when I woke up so that I still got to the tree when I wanted to be there. Deer know nothin bout DST  When ya get through ya want to start on my room or shed    I ain't seen nuttin yet. Heard 1 shot rite at day break.




Good luck,hopefully you will see something besides those pesky squirrels!!!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can paint me anytime . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh look he has nerves of steel now but then he is shaking while infront of me.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Good luck,hopefully you will see something besides those pesky squirrels!!!!!!!



Ain't even seen one of them today, but I'm huntin the pines so I usually don't. Few birds and no deer. They must have slept in  I think I was outsmarted so far


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Oh look he has nerves of steel now but then he is shaking while infront of me.



Ol Unkle Drankus was flexin his likker muskels


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ol Unkle Drankus was flexin his likker muskels



I rekon you hit it on the nose Hanky


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I rekon you hit it on the nose Hanky



Mornin miz Yara  The noggin still givin ya trouble


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin miz Yara  The noggin still givin ya trouble



Why do ya ask *Hanky*


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ain't even seen one of them today, but I'm huntin the pines so I usually don't. Few birds and no deer. They must have slept in  I think I was outsmarted so far



That's why they gotcha takin' calc 

Good luck seein somethin<< coffee


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ain't even seen one of them today, but I'm huntin the pines so I usually don't. Few birds and no deer. They must have slept in  I think I was outsmarted so far



You forgot to send them a wake up call didn't ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2010)

OH....Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2010)

The one shot I heard has been confirmed as my dad's. Doe down


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The one shot I heard has been confirmed as my dad's. Doe down



Meat in the freezer


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey JeffC how ya this early morning


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The one shot I heard has been confirmed as my dad's. Doe down



Backstraps for dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2010)

Events from yesterday. Fine cool mornin`, deer passed up, a BIG character chocolate racked 8 point was killed along with a doe too, dried blackeyed peas and hogjowl, greens with hog jowl, cornbread, dutch oven chickens, pick on Choctawlb for a spell, rest a while, everbody back huntin`, squirrels everwhere, pass on big 4 and two yearlins`, doe down with traditional bow. As fine a day as could be had. Full story and pics tomorrow evenin`...

Mornin` ya`ll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey JeffC how ya this early morning



Sup Mike.....doin purty good, other than got some stuff to do that kept me from going fishing this morning with someone

Nice 'Heavy' frost this mornin'!!! No more grass cuttin for a while


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Events from yesterday. Fine cool mornin`, deer passed up, a BIG character chocolate racked 8 point was killed along with a doe too, dried blackeyed peas and hogjowl, greens with hog jowl, cornbread, dutch oven chickens, pick on Choctawlb for a spell, rest a while, everbody back huntin`, squirrels everwhere, pass on big 4 and two yearlins`, doe down with traditional bow. As fine a day as could be had. Full story and pics tomorrow evenin`...
> 
> Mornin` ya`ll.



Man Nic, that sounds like an awesome day!!  Lookin forward to it....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



can I have a cup??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Events from yesterday. Fine cool mornin`, deer passed up, a BIG character chocolate racked 8 point was killed along with a doe too, dried blackeyed peas and hogjowl, greens with hog jowl, cornbread, dutch oven chickens, pick on Choctawlb for a spell, rest a while, everbody back huntin`, squirrels everwhere, pass on big 4 and two yearlins`, doe down with traditional bow. As fine a day as could be had. Full story and pics tomorrow evenin`...
> 
> Mornin` ya`ll.



Mornin' Nic..... Sounds like an awesome hunt!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 7, 2010)

Frosty morning everybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Ahhhhh yeah!!!!  





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> can I have a cup??



Howdy Bluegrass!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 7, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Frosty morning everybody!



Yes it is..... went from 60-70 in the morning to 30's...... fall came and went in less than 12 hours....winter is here..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mornin' JC!!! how goes it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' JC!!! how goes it?



Goin purty doggone good right now.....just hope it stays this way for change.... You must be workin' a lot!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Goin purty doggone good right now.....just hope it stays this way for change.... You must be workin' a lot!!!



Been busy during the week and travelling a lot on the weekends......Drove to Lexington KY for the UK/UGA game 2 weekends ago.....then J'Ville for the UGA/UF game last weekend....this is the first at home weekend I have had in a while...... glad to slow down a bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2010)

Just the opposite here, tired of sittin' at home. Headin to New Orleans next week for a couple of days. My work will pick-up in DEC/JAN a little, football season has been a BUST as far as work this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> can I have a cup??


 
Sure, come on up.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh my head...

Mornin y'all...


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 7, 2010)

Morning everybody, had a nice frost on the old pickup truck this morning. Wish I was headed to the deer stand instead of work.

Sweetwater ! Love the avatar, I had that album.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh my head...
> 
> Mornin y'all...



Coffee coffee coffee!!!! Mornin', mine was ok 


Mornin' Duke!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 7, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning everybody, had a nice frost on the old pickup truck this morning. Wish I was headed to the deer stand instead of work.
> 
> Sweetwater ! Love the avatar, I had that album.



Thanks..me too. Saw them at 6 flags twice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2010)

Where is Sarah R. this morning. Some good ol' homemade buttermilk bisuits and deer sausage sure would be good..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 7, 2010)

G'mornin
These drivel threads last a long time during deer season


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is Sarah R. this morning. Some good ol' homemade buttermilk bisuits and deer sausage sure would be good..



Oh gawd...wtg...now I'm gonna have to go to Martins.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2010)

Change of plans, yesterday`s story and pics might be told today.


This one is fixin` to be history.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Change of plans, yesterday`s story and pics might be told today.
> 
> 
> This one is fixin` to be history.


 
I've got it covered;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5482930#post5482930


----------

